# Announcing the arrival of the 62MAS homage from Manchester Watch Works! .....It's Here!



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Doug just announced that he would start shipping watches to the lucky 150 by the end of next week. So I figured it was time to end the old thread .....old thread......and start this new one.

So as you get your new watches in hand please post them up here.

So far the only final production pics I have are the ones that Doug posted on the other thread but two lucky people (one of which is me!!!) will get the first two production pieces off the line send to them this week. I hope be able to put some pics up as early as tomorrow evening! I have a 62MAS logo version coming and the other early recipient will get the MWW mountain logo.

Since this project has come to and end, I wanted to thank everyone who jumped on board with this project and gave Doug the motivation to invest time and energy into this project. You all have been great on the thread and it never sefl destructed with all the individual opinions and passions. We even managed to get through the initial voting process without serious hurt feelings.

Most of all I want to thank Doug (Manchester Watch Works) for putting up with all the shenanigans and making this project a reality. Every step of the way you added features to this project and it just got better and better. I can't wait to see what the Beluga line is like and the recently announced Iconik 4 coming this fall!


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Woohoo! Go Doug Go!!! And thanks vwg...:-!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

:-! Big Congrats VWG! Your 1st project brought to fruition "hands free"! You are The Great Facilitator and WIS Diplomat! Very well executed from start to finish. Drama free, with the wolves at bay. Respect!

RD


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

I go on vacation (holiday) in a month and can't wait to bring this along for the ride!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Doug and VWG! I'm certainly ready for mine.


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Looking forward to this one...a lot!

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

VWG and Doug, thank you both for persevering !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you to you and Doug for making this happen and it's been a fun ride too
Can't wait for mine


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

...and I missed out on the project but I've enjoyed following. Also want to congratulate Doug on another great project that he brings to fruition!! 

edited by mod

In the meanwhile I can't wait to see everyone's pictures of the big boy!



Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

Many thanks to both VWG and Big D in bringing this project to a successful conclusion.

I am patiently waiting for the arrival of my "62MAS"....


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Can't wait for the email, can't wait for the delivery,can't wait to put it on.


----------



## maxiang (Oct 31, 2014)

Looks great guys! 
I was wrong on that double diamond - Looks really good in these pictures. 
So sorry I had to drop out of this one, but happy for you all getting your excellent watches soon! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

The result of all the collaboration is outstanding. Participating was a blast for me.

Pics when I have the watch, of course. 

I ordered the bracelet, and will also put it on a BOR for comparison. (I am not a rubber strap guy.)


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Can't wait. Any idea on the rubber strap length? I have an 8.5" wrist. Wondering if I need to buy something else for the watch before it arrives. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

Waiting patiently for mine.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Many thanks to VWG & to DOUG for making this happen...can't wait to get one of the very few (I'm guessing?) venturing down to the Southern Hemisphere...


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

The wait is almost over. But it was well worth it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Such a cool watch.


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

A fantastic effort by Doug and VWG who we both have to give huge thanks for seeing this come to life. Like everyone else I now wait patiently for this beauty to arrive.
Also Doug, thanks for the info re spare parts if needed from the last thread, that's re-assuring to know.
From the pics posted above, it's looking really great. The final tweaks made to the prototype have certainly refined the look to perfection. It's great. Well done.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Great job, guys. I missed out and had to "settle" for the new Seiko 051, but this one looks really fantastic. Looking forward to impressions. |>


----------



## MAZATO (Feb 8, 2017)

Many thanks to Doug and WUS.
I’ very happy to meet this watch!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I didn't get in on these as well as I vowed never to do anymore pre-orders, but this one looks good. Congrats to everyone who participated. I'll have to settle on the new Seiko release myself now.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> I didn't get in on these as well as I vowed never to do anymore pre-orders, but this one looks good. Congrats to everyone who participated. I'll have to settle on the new Seiko release myself now.


It's an ok compromise! Maybe some lucky soul will be able to compare both watches for us.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Radar1 said:


> It's an ok compromise! Maybe some lucky soul will be able to compare both watches for us.
> 
> View attachment 12399525


I'm not interested in that one, it's too big and I dislike the hour hand. I'd be interested in the $3k version but not going there!

I am in for a 62MAS and can't wait! Thanks Doug and VWG.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Doug just announced that he would start shipping watches to the lucky 150 by the end of next week. So I figured it was time to end the old thread .....old thread......and start this new one.
> 
> So as you get your new watches in hand please post them up here.
> 
> ...


Love the watch. Thank you Doug and Value Watch Guy for bringing this to fruition. My only regret is missing out on this one.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

dpage said:


> I'm not interested in that one, it's too big and I dislike the hour hand. I'd be interested in the $3k version but not going there!


I think the hands are great and the size perfect. All a matter of personal preference of course. But I realise that the handset has been controversial with many from the Shogun and Monsters. In a crunch they could be modded, but nothing to be done about the size for those who find it too big. I agree on the 017. Lovely watch, but a lot of coin. I would be looking at a Tudor Black Bay in the price range for sure. Not to say that the LE Seiko doesn't have a lot of merits - it does.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> I think the hands are great and the size perfect. All a matter of personal preference of course. But I realise that the handset has been controversial with many from the Shogun and Monsters. In a crunch they could be modded, but nothing to be done about the size for those who find it too big. I agree on the 017. Lovely watch, but a lot of coin. I would be looking at a Tudor Black Bay in the price range for sure. Not to say that the LE Seiko doesn't have a lot of merits - it does.


I think the 0 5 1 and 0 5 3 are the best-looking mid-range Seiko diver's between the skx and the mm300. I just have a hard time considering them as a reinterpretation of the 62mas. Really good looking watches that I could see myself owning one day once prices come down. That's if my current Trend towards smaller pieces doesn't start to dominate my collection. Every real world wrist shot I've seen of that watch it definitely has some significant wrist presence.

What are the actual dimensions?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> I think the 0 5 1 and 0 5 3 are the best-looking mid-range Seiko diver's between the skx and the mm300. I just have a hard time considering them as a reinterpretation of the 62mas. Really good looking watches that I could see myself owning one day once prices come down. That's if my current Trend towards smaller pieces doesn't start to dominate my collection. Every real world wrist shot I've seen of that watch it definitely has some significant wrist presence.
> 
> What are the actual dimensions?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


42.6 X 49.5 x 13.8. It has solid wrist presence, but by no means is massive. I find it more comfortable than the SKX007 I owned briefly (which I found top heavy even for a smaller watch). My 051 was 190 grams unsized. Took out three links so suspect it is in the 180 range now. I have owned a lot of Seikos (not a 300 yet) and this is by far my favorite of all of them.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Great job Doug and VWG! Really enjoyed participating in this project. 
Of course, it's shipping right after I leave for vacation. But this way, I will have something besides work to look forward to on my return!


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> It's an ok compromise! Maybe some lucky soul will be able to compare both watches for us.
> 
> View attachment 12399525


 Now, that actually looks pretty nice. 42.3mm you say? And am I correct the 0053 is blue? Might have to look into this. I kinda like those hands.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

BigBluefish said:


> Now, that actually looks pretty nice. 42.3mm you say? And am I correct the 0053 is blue? Might have to look into this. I kinda like those hands.


Yes, the blue one is the 053. And someone has found some OEM bracelets for a good price on eBay. That one only comes on rubber.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I look forward to contributing some pics to this thread when my 62mas dialed version lands.....
Until then I'm wondering what the watch on bracelet weighs?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

matthew P said:


> I look forward to contributing some pics to this thread when my 62mas dialed version lands.....
> Until then I'm wondering what the watch on bracelet weighs?


Let me see if i can answer that...... no links taken out










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Love that H-link bracelet. So unsized about 20 gms less than the 051.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Let me see if i can answer that...... no links taken out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good - close to 160 gems when sized down then I'm guessing , sweet. 
Looks great- love the integrated end link


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> Let me see if i can answer that...... no links taken out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was doing okay with the waiting until I saw this picture, now I'm excited, very excited !


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Of all the pictures I did of the prototype, it occurred to me that I never did shot of the watch next to other pieces to give a perspective of relative size. So here we go........this is next to an SKXA35 (Same exact size as the popular SKX007) which most people should be familiar with.

This is the 40mm 62MWW next to the 42mm SKX









This is next to my 50mm Spring Drive Tuna. Many of you won't be familiar with this model but you'll have larger watches to compare with. But the comparison didn't work out as expected because this is not so much a refelction of anything but how small a 50mm watch can look if designed well.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Of all the pictures I did of the prototype, it occurred to me that I never did shot of the watch next to other pieces to give a perspective of relative size. So here we go........this is next to an SKXA35 (Same exact size as the popular SKX007) which most people should be familiar with.
> 
> This is the 40mm 62MWW next to the 42mm SKX
> 
> ...


Looks great. Better than I hoped. Is there 2 sets of holes for the strap/bracelet like Doug mentioned before?

Do you know the rubber strap length?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Looks great. Better than I hoped. Is there 2 sets of holes for the strap/bracelet like Doug mentioned before?
> 
> Do you know the rubber strap length?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


See measurements below

The strap has an interesting lock mechanism designed to keep the keeper in place.

And for those of you who were considering wearing the strap inside out, i have a shot the back for you.

Yes, the case has 2 lug holes only one set is drilled through. This was a little tricky installing the bracelet because its easy to accidentally get into the wrong lug hole. But still very manageable even with my clutz fingers.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Inside out? But the ribs are for her pleasure


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Dual spring bar holes









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

I see how you could easily slip it into the wrong hole by mistake


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Last one for the day.

This is a Haveston Invasion Strap in case you were wondering......not made for 8in or larger wrists in my opinion. Does not have tail like other natos, buckles under wrist leaving me with 4 holes on my 7.25 wrist









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

deleted


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

So have email gone out....I see nothing


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Sampsonti said:


> So have email gone out....I see nothing


From previous thread yesterday:


Djk949 said:


> So...I have 2 first-off-the-assembly-line 62mas watches ready to go. The 62mas dial version will be delivered to VWG - for reasons I'm sure you all will agree
> 
> The second with the triangle logo will be delivered to a randomly selected individual...I'll email that person within the hour
> 
> Shipping will start for the remainder by end of next week.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks for all the pictures, VWG! If you have a black or bond nato, could you take a photo?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Alpineboy said:


> Thanks for all the pictures, VWG! If you have a black or bond nato, could you take a photo?


You've heard of doomsday preppers right? I've become a 62Mas prepper and just happened to have a few straps waiting......a little embarrassed actually.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

valuewatchguy said:


> You've heard of doomsday preppers right? I've become a 62Mas prepper and just happened to have a few straps waiting......a little embarrassed actually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those pics look so damn sexxy VWG..cant want to get my shipping invoice. The wait was definitely worth it.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

^Ha ha! Looks great. A bond and a stealth bond at that.  Much obliged.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for the pics VWG, the Stealth Bond is another Nato to get now. |>


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

taike said:


> I see how you could easily slip it into the wrong hole by mistake


Why has no one responded to this comment yet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

It looks very gorgeous indeed. I can't wait to actually get it!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Love the look of the '62Mas' everything about the project seems so spot on. I think as soon as someone makes a chamfered handset more reminicent of the originals that will become the #1 upgrade on this piece.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Acurry said:


> Why has no one responded to this comment yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


VWG did for a minute before he thought better of it. The maturity level here is intolerable.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

^Resistance is not futile. LOL.


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

I really wish I'd seen the bracelet discussion when it was going on! If anyone knows of a bracelet that will fit this (Uncle Seiko or the like), I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

Acurry said:


> Why has no one responded to this comment yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I totally had something typed out but figured it would get me banned from WUS!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> See measurements below
> 
> The strap has an interesting lock mechanism designed to keep the keeper in place.
> 
> ...


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Acurry said:


> Why has no one responded to this comment yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did and then decided otherwise which was why I have a "deleted" post up above

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

taike said:


> I see how you could easily slip it into the wrong hole by mistake


That's what... Nevermind. Gentlemen please treat this 62mas beauty with the respect she deserves.

That Black striped NATO is killer. This will definitely be a strap monster and I might just have my first watch I can tolerate having a bracelet on because it will look so damn good!

life's too long to worry about how short life is


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

taike said:


> VWG did for a minute before he thought better of it. The maturity level here is intolerable.


Whoops I set my maturity level to kill, I'll swiftly return to stun now.

life's too long to worry about how short life is


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Okay 62MWW WIS, this will be my last photo on WUS until you all start to recieve your watches in hand. Thanks for letting me have my cake and eat it too. Now it's time to see pics from some people who actually know how to handle a camera!

I will be working on a special comprehensive review/State of the Collection post to share and the 62MWW will have a large part to play. I would have to believe that either this watch or the Halios Seaforth would rank as the best microbrand releases of the year.......but I am biased.

If you have specific questions on the watch, don't hesitate to send me a PM.

Love the profile of this watch!


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Yep, that ought to do it! It really highlights that Doug's search for hands wasn't just a "cost control" compromise... it was a "best hands for the dollar" compromise... look at the brushed finish on those beauties!


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Acurry said:


> Why has no one responded to this comment yet?


Every response I had crossed one too many lines...

including the pictures.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Okay 62MWW WIS, this will be my last photo on WUS until you all start to recieve your watches in hand. Thanks for letting me have my cake and eat it too. Now it's time to see pics from some people who actually know how to handle a camera!
> 
> I will be working on a special comprehensive review/State of the Collection post to share and the 62MWW will have a large part to play. I would have to believe that either this watch or the Halios Seaforth would rank as the best microbrand releases of the year.......but I am biased.
> 
> ...


What are you going to do with the prototype?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> What are you going to do with the prototype?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I gave the proto back to Doug a few months ago. It is my understanding he keeps and wears all his protos.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> I gave the proto back to Doug a few months ago. It is my understanding he keeps and wears all his protos.


I figured he'd want to keep it. What a neat process to be a part of and get to keep.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

^VWG, great profile shot. Looking forward to your comprehensive review.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

dpeete said:


> Yep, that ought to do it! It really highlights that Doug's search for hands wasn't just a "cost control" compromise... it was a "best hands for the dollar" compromise... look at the brushed finish on those beauties!


Yes, the production hands really improved the overall look of the watch. The proto hands were somewhat clunky compared to the new hands, IMHO. Good job, Doug!


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

taike said:


> From previous thread yesterday:


Thanks!!!! I missed that


----------



## IBNR (Aug 23, 2011)

Well folks, it turns out the recipient of the second production-shipment unit was...me! I'm nowhere near the photog that VWG is, but here's a quick shot for proof purposes, and to show the diamonds logo dial. Overall I'm very impressed with this watch, the subtle sunburst pattern on the dial is particularly well done. The standard rubber strap is very nice, but I'm not a fan of such things for daily wear...I'm just a bracelet guy I guess. While I'm still bummed that I missed out on that gorgeous MWW H-link bracelet, but I think it looks great on this Breitling-style butterfly clasp from WatchGecko (it was on sale too!). Anyway, enjoy yours when you get them!

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

IBNR said:


> Well folks, it turns out the recipient of the second production-shipment unit was...me! I'm nowhere near the photog that VWG is, but here's a quick shot for proof purposes, and to show the diamonds logo dial. Overall I'm very impressed with this watch, the subtle sunburst pattern on the dial is particularly well done. The standard rubber strap is very nice, but I'm not a fan of such things for daily wear...I'm just a bracelet guy I guess. While I'm still bummed that I missed out on that gorgeous MWW H-link bracelet, but I think it looks great on this Breitling-style butterfly clasp from WatchGecko (it was on sale too!). Anyway, enjoy yours when you get them!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mike


Looking good! Glad you got yours early and are satisfied. Can't wait for mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

IBNR said:


> Well folks, it turns out the recipient of the second production-shipment unit was...me! I'm nowhere near the photog that VWG is, but here's a quick shot for proof purposes, and to show the diamonds logo dial. Overall I'm very impressed with this watch, the subtle sunburst pattern on the dial is particularly well done. The standard rubber strap is very nice, but I'm not a fan of such things for daily wear...I'm just a bracelet guy I guess. While I'm still bummed that I missed out on that gorgeous MWW H-link bracelet, but I think it looks great on this Breitling-style butterfly clasp from WatchGecko (it was on sale too!). Anyway, enjoy yours when you get them!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mike


Hey Mike...Out of curiosity...What's your wrist size?

TIA
-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## kristo (Sep 7, 2013)

No caseback-photos yet? If I#m not mistaken the watches are numbered right? Come on show your numbers!


----------



## Inthezone (Nov 6, 2016)

That's a really, really nice watch. Well executed proportions and nicely finished details. 
Thanks for posting the 1st double-diamond! Enjoy!


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

They look great! Congrats to everyone receiving one. Already regret missing out. Looking forward to seeing more pics. Enjoy!

Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Looks very very nice, congrats to all involved.


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Btw I never noticed before but how 62mas ish is this little Seiko 5. Would be a fun Mod project to put the dial and handset into a diver case perhaps for water resistance. Just filling time guys till email show up... Heavenly gods of Postal be kind.









life's too long to worry about how short life is


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Mathy said:


> Btw I never noticed before but how 62mas ish is this little Seiko 5. Would be a fun Mod project to put the dial and handset into a diver case perhaps for water resistance. Just filling time guys till email show up... Heavenly gods of Postal be kind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Artifice horoworks sells one for $575 and if you look on the web there have been a ton of mods using the skx031 as the base

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Mathy said:


> Btw I never noticed before but how 62mas ish is this little Seiko 5. Would be a fun Mod project to put the dial and handset into a diver case perhaps for water resistance. Just filling time guys till email show up... Heavenly gods of Postal be kind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have that one which is why I wanted the 62MAS. Love this one but was a little small, cheap bracelet and not a fan of the 5. The 62MAS fixes all of that. Someone on here did what you suggested.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IBNR (Aug 23, 2011)

buldogge said:


> Hey Mike...Out of curiosity...What's your wrist size?
> 
> TIA
> -Mark in St. Louis


You know, I'm not really sure...never measured...somewhere between 7 and 7.5 inches I'd guess?



kristo said:


> No caseback-photos yet? If I#m not mistaken the watches are numbered right? Come on show your numbers!


Good point! Here's a pic of the caseback on mine, #062


----------



## IBNR (Aug 23, 2011)

I spent some time this morning fiddling around with various 20mm bracelet options and I think I've landed on the right one for me: The Seiko 49X8JG from the Monster. The end links fit very nicely in the second (non-drilled) set of pin holes and flair out to match the profile of the lug horns perfectly. Nice heft and style too. Great option for those who missed the MWW H-link!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

IBNR said:


> You know, I'm not really sure...never measured...somewhere between 7 and 7.5 inches I'd guess?
> 
> Good point! Here's a pic of the caseback on mine, #062


#62 congrats............. I have to admit I was jonesing for that number

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

From what I understood there were about 50 62mas orders and 100 double diamond orders?...... are the serial numbers all random or grouped by dial type? - not that it matters but curious.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

matthew P said:


> From what I understood there were about 50 62mas orders and 100 double diamond orders?...... are the serial numbers all random or grouped by dial type? - not that it matters but curious.


I'd be curious to know that as well Matthew. Also do we know how many H link bracelets were available? From what I understand not all 150 got one; either the owner didn't want a bracelet or there weren't enough as some were allocated for the Equinox.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

I'd bet they will come available with the Blobfish or at least something with fitted end links.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Doug told me that the smaller numbers got the 62mas logo (ie 1-50) and the upper numbers got the Mountain/reflection (double diamond) logo (ie 51-150)


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

TheMeasure said:


> I'd be curious to know that as well Matthew. Also do we know how many H link bracelets were available? From what I understand not all 150 got one; either the owner didn't want a bracelet or there weren't enough as some were allocated for the Equinox.


I had tuned out during the phase when the bracelets were offered and missed my chance, so I'm betting there were <150 of them.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

IBNR said:


> I spent some time this morning fiddling around with various 20mm bracelet options and I think I've landed on the right one for me: The Seiko 49X8JG from the Monster. The end links fit very nicely in the second (non-drilled) set of pin holes and flair out to match the profile of the lug horns perfectly. Nice heft and style too. Great option for those who missed the MWW H-link!


What's the bezel action like? How many clicks? Looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

TheMeasure said:


> I'd be curious to know that as well Matthew. Also do we know how many H link bracelets were available? From what I understand not all 150 got one; either the owner didn't want a bracelet or there weren't enough as some were allocated for the Equinox.


From what I recall, the Equinox campaign on KS ran for like a month and Doug was gonna make as many steel straps as ordered. Plenty of time for anyone who wanted a steel strap on their 62MWW to get one. Not sure how anyone coulda missed it. But sorry if you did.

Good thing is that there a ton of straight endlink straps out there that will look great on this piece!

Btw - I'm sure it's a 120 click bezel.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

IBNR said:


> Well folks, it turns out the recipient of the second production-shipment unit was...me! I'm nowhere near the photog that VWG is, but here's a quick shot for proof purposes, and to show the diamonds logo dial. Overall I'm very impressed with this watch, the subtle sunburst pattern on the dial is particularly well done. The standard rubber strap is very nice, but I'm not a fan of such things for daily wear...I'm just a bracelet guy I guess. While I'm still bummed that I missed out on that gorgeous MWW H-link bracelet, but I think it looks great on this Breitling-style butterfly clasp from WatchGecko (it was on sale too!). Anyway, enjoy yours when you get them!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mike


Makes me even more excitement to receive mine!!!!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Doug's legendary customer service strikes again. Just arranged for an address change on a weekday in under 10 min, and I'm pretty sure he has a day job.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

taike said:


> Doug's legendary customer service strikes again. Just arranged for an address change on a weekday in under 10 min, and I'm pretty sure he has a day job.


I had to do the same. Quick transaction!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IBNR (Aug 23, 2011)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> What's the bezel action like? How many clicks? Looks great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The bezel action is fantastic, smooth and positive with little to no backwards play. 120 very precise clicks.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

3Pedals_6Speeds said:


> I had tuned out during the phase when the bracelets were offered and missed my chance, so I'm betting there were <150 of them.


I don't like bracelets so I didn't order one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

I like bracelets so I ordered one.


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Just contacted Doug to see if I can change the shipping method I originally put in for. Crossing fingers I can....


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

BigBluefish said:


> Now, that actually looks pretty nice. 42.3mm you say? And am I correct the 0053 is blue? Might have to look into this. I kinda like those hands.


+1.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Okay 62MWW WIS, this will be my last photo on WUS until you all start to recieve your watches in hand. Thanks for letting me have my cake and eat it too. Now it's time to see pics from some people who actually know how to handle a camera!
> 
> I will be working on a special comprehensive review/State of the Collection post to share and the 62MWW will have a large part to play. I would have to believe that either this watch or the Halios Seaforth would rank as the best microbrand releases of the year.......but I am biased.
> 
> ...


Wow, that crystal shape from this shot really made me regret dropping out from the preorder. :'(

SBP051 probably will be in my list next year then.


----------



## sevens (Nov 2, 2010)

Could you please advise how to order this pls. Thanks a lot.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

sevens said:


> Could you please advise how to order this pls. Thanks a lot.


Pre-order for this watch was sold out November 2016. Your best bet now would be second hand on Watch Recon.


----------



## kpir88 (Apr 30, 2016)

Many thanks to Doug and everyone who are engaged in this project.
I am looking forward to receiving my 62MAS.
I will upload some pics when I get mine.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Top side bevel on the case looks great- I like the way it visually slims the lugs


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm loving this H-Link bracelet and the end link is a very nice * bonus. As far as I'm concerned Doug out Seiko'd Seiko !

*(I seem to recall the custom end links where added after the H Link was introduced and sold out)


----------



## jmat321 (Sep 30, 2014)

I ordered the Diamond Logo with the rubber strap. I thought we were getting a tropics-style strap? Has that changed?


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes. There was a glitch with supply of the "Tropic" strap and Doug substituted the "ISO" type.



jmat321 said:


> I ordered the Diamond Logo with the rubber strap. I thought we were getting a tropics-style strap? Has that changed?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

jmat321 said:


> I ordered the Diamond Logo with the rubber strap. I thought we were getting a tropics-style strap? Has that changed?


Yes the strap has changed. I can recall the details however Doug updated the original thread sometime back with the whys, etc.


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

jmat321 said:


> I ordered the Diamond Logo with the rubber strap. I thought we were getting a tropics-style strap? Has that changed?


Doug announced the (unfortunate) strap change, here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/seik...works-hopefully-3637738-231.html#post42237098

I ended up ordering a tropic from Malaysia (off eBay)...It's not bad, for the $.

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

buldogge said:


> Doug announced the (unfortunate) strap change, here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/seik...works-hopefully-3637738-231.html#post42237098
> 
> I ended up ordering a tropic from Malaysia (off eBay)...It's not bad, for the $.
> 
> -Mark in St. Louis


Can you provide a link?


----------



## jmat321 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, have a few straps not being used I'll try first. When is the US shipment happening?


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

dpage said:


> Can you provide a link?


It was actually Indonesia...Also, the band had a bit of a chemical smell, so I soaked it for 24hrs in mint mouthwash. Frankly, it appears to be the same band WatchGecko and Janis are selling:

20mm TROPIC Style Swiss Tropical Vintage for Seik Watch Strap Rubber Diver Band | eBay

-Mark


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Nodus watches is selling a tropic strap as well

https://www.noduswatches.com/straps/tropic-rubber-straps










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I highly recommend the NTH Tropic too


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

I had a parts order into Otto Frei and figured for $10 I'd try their offering. I don't have other Trooics to compare, but is seems fine to me. No smell and softer than a Z-22: Swiss Tropic Style Silicone Rubber Strap

Some have complained that it is a lint magnet, but I haven't worn it yet to see.


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

I ordered one from the UK for reasons forgotten. It seems ok. I put it on a few other watches in the interim and it keeps the watch from falling to the floor. No complaints...or smells.

Vintage Style Tropic Dive Watch Strap + Bars - For Rolex Seiko Oris etc 18-24mm | eBay


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

impalass said:


> *(I seem to recall the custom end links where added after the H Link was introduced and sold out)


I'm hoping this is true. Does anyone know if the end links can be bought separately?


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Related topic to end links and straps, Doug (or anyone who knows for sure), could you advise on the diameter of the spring bar tips? 

Also, I am assuming that strap and metal bracelet doesn't take seiko-style fatty spring bars right? 

Thanks in advance! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

"Standard spring bars": https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/seik...works-hopefully-3637738-154.html#post37953794


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks @dpeete


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

3Pedals_6Speeds said:


> I'm hoping this is true. Does anyone know if the end links can be bought separately?


I don't know, but if you ordered an H link bracelet for your 62MWW, I am quite sure that you have been automatically upgraded to the fitted end links.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Sorry I've been quiet lately but I've been QC'ing the remaining 62mas watches. 

Shipping will start tomorrow 8/9/2017 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Djk949 said:


> Sorry I've been quiet lately but I've been QC'ing the remaining 62mas watches.
> 
> Shipping will start tomorrow 8/9/2017
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can I get a "hell yeah"


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

My inner 9 year old triggered: OMG!


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

matthew P said:


> Can I get a "hell yeah"


Not just "hell yeah," but "Oh Hell, Yeah!"


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Heeeeeeel Yeyuah!

life's too long to worry about how short life is


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Me first, me first!!! My inner 9 year old!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> Sorry I've been quiet lately but I've been QC'ing the remaining 62mas watches.
> 
> Shipping will start tomorrow 8/9/2017
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great to hear and again I REALLY can not wait to get mine. :-!

If you get a chance can you please confirm that my order situation is still in order. Sorry to bother as I know your busy, just want to make sure it doesn't go to the wrong location.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Oh, yeah! Thanks, Doug!


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Great to hear and again I REALLY can not wait to get mine. :-!
> 
> If you get a chance can you please confirm that my order situation is still in order. Sorry to bother as I know your busy, just want to make sure it doesn't go to the wrong location.


It's best to email him on his webpage. Do a google search for ManchesterWatchWorks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAZATO (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks Doug for update.

It's really good news!


----------



## kristo (Sep 7, 2013)

Doug you have no idea how much self control it takes to not send you a request for a special case number...
Good news!


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> Great to hear and again I REALLY can not wait to get mine. :-!
> 
> If you get a chance can you please confirm that my order situation is still in order. Sorry to bother as I know your busy, just want to make sure it doesn't go to the wrong location.


Email me at [email protected]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hondowatch2 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks, Doug! Will we get a email with a tracking number when our watch ships?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

yes


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Christmas in august! I cant wait for you all to get these into your hands. It's been fun getting the early opportunity to handle and wear the 62mww but it will be even better when we can all share that same experience. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> Sorry I've been quiet lately but I've been QC'ing the remaining 62mas watches.
> 
> Shipping will start tomorrow 8/9/2017
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats great news Doug. Thanks again for all you've done on this project.

I was wondering...has there been an opportunity to take a pic of all 150 of the brothers altogether in one place, or is that unfeasible?

Would make a great photo for the history books of this build.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^ that's a great idea but they're out of my hands now and with the fulfillment center. 

There won't be emails sent out. The watch will just surprise you when it arrives 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Thank you Doug, I'm crossing my fingers that it'll make it to Cali for a Sat delivery..


----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

Great news. So I suppose no tracking numbers. What shipping carrier are you using for Europe?


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

EDIT: Got Doug on the old Gmail, all sorted. 

'I'm not aware of having received an email t confirm my postal address, has that been done yet? I have checked my junk folders also'

life's too long to worry about how short life is


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks again Doug. I can't wait to see it in the metal. 

Are they going out USPS Priority mail ?


----------



## IBNR (Aug 23, 2011)

One more quick pic as you all await delivery of your watches, and just in case anyone was wondering...this thing does in fact look great on open-loop mesh!


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

IBNR said:


> One more quick pic as you all await delivery of your watches, and just in case anyone was wondering...this thing does in fact look great on open-loop mesh!


Niceeeeee. Like that the best so far, great retro vibe

life's too long to worry about how short life is


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

IBNR said:


> One more quick pic as you all await delivery of your watches, and just in case anyone was wondering...this thing does in fact look great on open-loop mesh!


Good to hear as I have one sitting around after I sold my last 20mm watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

All will ship via USPS priority and I will have tracking numbers if there are any shipping issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmat321 (Sep 30, 2014)

Nevermind, ignore


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

jmat321 said:


> I haven't received any sort of email confirmation....


That's because 


Djk949 said:


> ...
> There won't be emails sent out. The watch will just surprise you when it arrives
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmat321 (Sep 30, 2014)

taike said:


> That's because


yep I wrote before reading, the inner child on christmas morning thing


----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

Djk949 said:


> All will ship via USPS priority and I will have tracking numbers if there are any shipping issues.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many thanks Doug. So if I don't received it in few weeks can you provide a tracking number? I am asking since in my country the postman leaves in the mailbox only a notice for me to go pick it up from customs (when package is from outside EU). But sometimes this notice is lost. If I have a tracking no I will know when the package is at customs office and I can go to pick it up without waiting for the notice.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Licu said:


> Many thanks Doug. So if I don't received it in few weeks can you provide a tracking number? I am asking since in my country the postman leaves in the mailbox only a notice for me to go pick it up from customs (when package is from outside EU). But sometimes this notice is lost. If I have a tracking no I will know when the package is at customs office and I can go to pick it up without waiting for the notice.


Send me an email at [email protected] and I will send you tracking info.


----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

Djk949 said:


> Send me an email at [email protected] and I will send you tracking info.


Excellent, mail sent.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> All will ship via USPS priority and I will have tracking numbers if there are any shipping issues.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's great. 
USPS should automatically notify me when package gets scanned so excited


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm still kicking myself for not getting in on this when first announced. Enjoy guys.


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

Best news I have had all week! Very excited. I have a BUNCH of 20mm straps I don't really get to use which will be great on the 62MAS.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Soo Fuego said:


> I'm still kicking myself for not getting in on this when first announced. Enjoy guys.


Me too. I'm still hoping to grab one while I'm drooling over the pics. Please keep them coming!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

Soo Fuego said:


> I'm still kicking myself for not getting in on this when first announced. Enjoy guys.


You know there will flippers. People will find some small aspect to dislike and put it up for sale. Likely at a premium, unfortunately.

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

skipwilliams said:


> You know there will flippers. People will find some small aspect to dislike and put it up for sale. Likely at a premium, unfortunately.
> 
> Skip
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Agreed. A few will inevitably pop up and they'll be in demand it seems, so given the initial small production #, the price will likely reflect that.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Two MWW's headed my way!!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Agreed. A few will inevitably pop up and they'll be in demand it seems, so given the initial small production #, the price will likely reflect that.


Agreed.

Doug did all of us a huge favor when he limited this to a single production run.

I've run through my share of affordable and non affordables in the past couple of years and i would be surprised if we dont feel like we got the bargain of the year. The dial sunburst is especially striking.

I cant wait till you get yours and it hits your IG feed!

-VWG

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Nobody else receive theirs ? 

Pics please, feed us. ;-)


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm looking forward to all the "alternate" strap photos. 
Mine will live on bracelet most of the time but I'm sure I'll pick up a tropic at some point after you guys report in on which one is best.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Anticipation building 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

hawkeye86 said:


> Anticipation building
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine should be here tomorrow!!!


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Number 53 fresh from the post office! Incredible! Piece of dust under the crystal killing my OCD, but man this thing is fantastic!!!!! Well done Doug.

Strap is a little stiff, but fits my 8.5" wrist fine.

I'm so happy to see it finally come to fruition. What an incredible piece, it exudes quality. The finish is fantastic, the lume is great, the dial is stunning.

Text looks fantastic, I love the hands. Crown feels amazing.

Wow wow wow!!! I have never been more excited to receive a watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Number 53 fresh from the post office! Incredible!


Congrats CH! Love how you couldn't wait to get home and opened it in the car. :-!


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Horoticus said:


> Congrats CH! Love how you couldn't wait to get home and opened it in the car. :-!


Absolutely. My daughter went in to check the mail and when she walked out with a box I was too excited to wait!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Number 53 fresh from the post office! Incredible! Piece of dust under the crystal killing my OCD, but man this thing is fantastic!!!!! Well done Doug.
> 
> Strap is a little stiff, but fits my 8.5" wrist fine.
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Congrats!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Absolutely. My daughter went in to check the mail and when she walked out with a box I was too excited to wait!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


As VWG said, Christmas in August!  Beautiful piece!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Number 53 fresh from the post office! Incredible! Piece of dust under the crystal killing my OCD, but man this thing is fantastic!!!!! Well done Doug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Chamberlain!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

I can't wait but not likely to get mine for 2 - 4 hours!


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Congrats Chamberlain, appreciate your quick in the car pics very much !


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Congrats Chamberlain!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thanks so much for your efforts!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

dpage said:


> I can't wait but not likely to get mine for 2 - 4 hours!


You're going to love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

It's Saturday, and my mail has been delivered. No watch, so nothing until Monday at least.



dpage said:


> I can't wait but not likely to get mine for 2 - 4 hours!


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

Number 12 checking in.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

HerrNano said:


> Number 12 checking in.
> 
> View attachment 12422183
> 
> ...


Sweet! Wish I'd gotten in on the bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Sweet! Wish I'd gotten in on the bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Get a blob fish and share it


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Number 029 checking in. 









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

taike said:


> Get a blob fish and share it


Great price on that blobfish at $310. The bracelet alone was $55?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

OK, I've sized the bracelet and I'm heading out in the hopes of some stranger asking, "Is that a brand new Manchester Watch Works 62MAS homage you're wearing there?"

Probably won't happen.









Come on, peeps, check your mail.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

^^ Prolly won't. ^^ Tracking would be nice.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

No 18 checking in with it's little brother, who apparently tried to visit his natural environment! Fortunately I don't see anything obvious, but the mailman said it looks like it got wet!!!


----------



## Inthezone (Nov 6, 2016)

HerrNano said:


> OK, I've sized the bracelet and I'm heading out in the hopes of some stranger asking, "Is that a brand new Manchester Watch Works 62MAS homage you're wearing there?"
> 
> Probably won't happen.
> 
> ...


*Damn that's nice! Doug did an incredible job ... many thanks! *

(Now looking at the Blobfish as well ... where does it end?)


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

No double diamonds yet!


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

That "62MAS" version on bracelet looks awesome. Congrats to everyone who got in on time. 


Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Number 53 fresh from the post office! Incredible! Piece of dust under the crystal killing my OCD, but man this thing is fantastic!!!!! Well done Doug.
> 
> Strap is a little stiff, but fits my 8.5" wrist fine.
> 
> ...


Wow. That looks really good 
Sorry about the lint under the crystal. It'd drive me nuts. 
But hey it happened on my Rolex SDc. Sent it to get it removed. 

Can't wait for mine. Still no shipping notice so it hasn't left yet.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. That looks really good
> Sorry about the lint under the crystal. It'd drive me nuts.
> But hey it happened on my Rolex SDc. Sent it to get it removed.
> 
> Can't for mine. Still no shipping notice so it hasn't left yet.


I'm ok with it, eventually I'll get it removed. I had a Panerai with dust/lint in it from the factory, so it happens.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> I'm ok with it, eventually I'll get it removed. I had a Panerai with dust/lint in it from the factory, so it happens.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hi,

I had about 3-4 watches with lint under the dial since I'm collecting, even got deals because of this fact!

If you have the tools, it takes about 3 minutes to remove using an air puffer (never blow inside a watch with your breath). Open the case, remove the stem slightly raise the movement with a toothpick and use the puffer in the gap you created with the toothpick. Check if lint is gone and reseal tightly.

Hope I get my double diamonds before my vacations next week!!

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

I believe most of the watches were ordered with the MMW logo, yet the 62MAS logo'd versions are showing up first. Coincidence? Or do the 62MAS watches have the lower serial numbers and getting mailed out first?


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

#7 and I'm impressed!!



Thanks Doug!!


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> That "62MAS" version on bracelet looks awesome. Congrats to everyone who got in on time.
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.


No kidding! I'm regretting not getting that version now. We'll see how the logo version looks in person. As of today I haven't received mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

If anticipation is the best part of anything and you have not received your watch yet, it means that you are actually getting your money's worth even more. I hope that helps.









Anyway, this has been a long road. Now, as they trickle in let's clog up the WRUWs for a few weeks.


----------



## barryireland (Jun 29, 2017)

Looks great, Congratulations to all involved.


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

I checked "My USPS" and I have a package coming from Texas that will be delivered on Monday. Is that where the watches are coming from? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

MarkND said:


> I checked "My USPS" and I have a package coming from Texas that will be delivered on Monday. Is that where the watches are coming from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yes. Mine came from Texas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

MarkND said:


> I checked "My USPS" and I have a package coming from Texas that will be delivered on Monday. Is that where the watches are coming from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yes, mine came from Texas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

MarkND said:


> I checked "My USPS" and I have a package coming from Texas that will be delivered on Monday. Is that where the watches are coming from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yes from Texas

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watch19 said:


> I believe most of the watches were ordered with the MMW logo, yet the 62MAS logo'd versions are showing up first. Coincidence? Or do the 62MAS watches have the lower serial numbers and getting mailed out first?


I do believe that someone has posted that the 62MAS were the lowest serial #s indeed


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> Yes from Texas
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


My USPS is nice. Here is the header of my package coming from Texas. If I clicked on it, I can see where in Texas it is coming from, etc. So if you want a tracking number, here it is. It will be to my house on Monday.

9405803699300482629706

Last Scan:

In Transit to Destination

On its way to SAINT CLOUD ,. MN

Shipped From:

USPS WEB TOOLS - SHIPPING CENTER

DALLAS ,. TX

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MarkND said:


> My USPS is nice. Here is the header of my package coming from Texas. If I clicked on it, I can see where in Texas it is coming from, etc. So if you want a tracking number, here it is. It will be to my house on Monday.
> 
> Last Scan:
> 
> ...


You shouldn't post your tracking # on a public site


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> You shouldn't post your tracking # on a public site


That's a good point.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

HerrNano said:


> OK, I've sized the bracelet and I'm heading out in the hopes of some stranger asking, "Is that a brand new Manchester Watch Works 62MAS homage you're wearing there?"
> 
> Probably won't happen.
> 
> ...


O

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Happy to report that in over 24 hours it's still on par with the clock I set it to yesterday. I don't time my watches, but certainly haven't noticed any noticeable gain or loss.

Also, the lume was still slightly visible this morning. I'd say it's close to Seiko quality lume.

As with anything, this watch is so much better in person than the pictures show. The depth of the dial and the thickness of the markers just make it great to look at.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## larthurl (Jun 4, 2016)

fantastic looking bezel.


----------



## ser_eloc (May 3, 2014)

Can't believe I missed out on these! I was a bit skeptical about the 62mas dial but it does look very nice.

Anybody want to put theirs on eBay and see if it will sell for 2x+ what they paid? (Crazy what the gilt Halios sold for and pastel are going for right now).

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ser_eloc said:


> Can't believe I missed out on these! I was a bit skeptical about the 62mas dial but it does look very nice.
> 
> Anybody want to put theirs on eBay and see if it will sell for 2x+ what they paid? (Crazy what the gilt Halios sold for and pastel are going for right now).
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I bet it would

Can't wait to get mine. It looks so awesome and I sold my last seiko to make room for it.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

62Mas is +3 and the Blobfish is -3 seconds per day!

62MAS on black Zulu.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dpage said:


> 62Mas is +3 and the Blobfish is -3 seconds per day!
> 
> 62MAS on black Zulu.


I havent timed my 62mas version but the proto i had for a while was +8 total after about 10 days.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> I havent timed my 62mas version but the proto i had for a while was +8 total after about 10 days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


That's awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Got my first MWW piece today!! It arrived Saturday but I was out of town. As others mentioned this one is special in the flesh. Big thanks to Doug and VWG for making this happen. I'm blown away by the quality that Doug packed into this. Some Q&D cell pics.

I love when watch brands provide a nice travel case instead of just a watch box!



















Inside, indirect sunlight




























Outside, direct sunlight showing off that sunburst.










Outside, indirect sunlight..that AR.










Outside, indirect sunlight










Lume is outstanding, my pic is a poor attempt to show it off.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for sharing all the fine pics TheMeasure, I'm eagerly awaiting my 62MAS, think this one will stay on the bracelet.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

TheMeasure said:


> Got my first MWW piece today!! It arrived Saturday but I was out of town. As others mentioned this one is special in the flesh. Big thanks to Doug and VWG for making this happen. I'm blown away by the quality that Doug packed into this. Some Q&D cell pics.
> 
> I love when watch brands provide a nice travel case instead of just a watch box!
> 
> ...


Looking good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

TheMeasure said:


> Got my first MWW piece today!!


Congratulations. Isn't it some fabulous AR?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Been away for several days, but must say these look awesome, and congrats to the lucky owners. |>


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Do we know if the double diamonds have shipped yet?


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

dpeete said:


> Do we know if the double diamonds have shipped yet?


What.. Only 62mas logo ones shipped? No wonder! I have been bugging my mom about USPS shipment for the past week and nothing showed up haha


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

impalass said:


> Thanks for sharing all the fine pics TheMeasure, I'm eagerly awaiting my 62MAS, think this one will stay on the bracelet.


You're welcome man! The bracelet feels as good as it looks. I still want to try some NATOS and I have a couple tropic straps I'll try, but yes I'm thinking I'll always revert back to the bracelet.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Congratulations. Isn't it some fabulous AR?


It is truly fabulous!! It will make for some great flecto shots!!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

watchninja123 said:


> What.. Only 62mas logo ones shipped? No wonder! I have been bugging my mom about USPS shipment for the past week and nothing showed up haha


I'm guessing you just have the coolest Mom who has a thing for vintage inspired dive watches! She's probably rocking the double diamond 62MWW right now! Good luck getting it back. 🤣


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

dpeete said:


> Do we know if the double diamonds have shipped yet?


Yes 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inthezone (Nov 6, 2016)

@*TheMeasure* That last lume shot is a beaut. :-d

Thanks for the great shots!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Inthezone said:


> @*TheMeasure* That last lume shot is a beaut. Thanks for the great shots!


You're welcome my friend. I'll be sure to post some better quality ones.


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

My double diamond is still in pre-shipment... 

Inviato dal mio VKY-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## hondowatch2 (Aug 7, 2011)

Mine arrived an hour ago. MWW logo looks great, just like the rest of the watch. It's clearly a beautiful quality timepiece, but sadly I'll have to sell mine to finance another watch purchase I made last month! Crazy.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

hondowatch2 said:


> Mine arrived an hour ago. MWW logo looks great, just like the rest of the watch. It's clearly a beautiful quality timepiece, but sadly I'll have to sell mine to finance another watch purchase I made last month! Crazy.


And with this post, you'll probably get about 10 PMs in the next hour.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

My double diamond just landed! I'm liking it!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

MarkND said:


> My double diamond just landed! I'm liking it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A couple more pics with the crystal protector removed. Lol









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Mine shows "In transit, delayed." No delivery date specified.


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

Just received mine, got 97/150. Wish it was reversed


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

MikeyT said:


> Mine shows "In transit, delayed." No delivery date specified.


USPS strikes again!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

hondowatch2 said:


> Mine arrived an hour ago. MWW logo looks great, just like the rest of the watch. It's clearly a beautiful quality timepiece, but sadly I'll have to sell mine to finance another watch purchase I made last month! Crazy.


Are the rubber straps on upside down? This is the 3rd or 4th pic post that makes it seem that way or am I crazy?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Quicksilver said:


> Are the rubber straps on upside down? This is the 3rd or 4th pic post that makes it seem that way or am I crazy?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Unfortunately no...

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

No? That I am crazy or no that people are wearing them incorrectly?
Oh my that sentence is bad. 

How about this....are those rubber straps upside down?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Acurry said:


> And with this post, you'll probably get about 10 PMs in the next hour.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He'll get more PMs than a girl posting "I'm lonely and bored"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll be turning mine around before I wear it, if I can. It appears to be the same as 22mm Borealis straps I have that are the other way around.



Quicksilver said:


> Are the rubber straps on upside down? This is the 3rd or 4th pic post that makes it seem that way or am I crazy?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Quicksilver said:


> No? That I am crazy or no that people are wearing them incorrectly?
> Oh my that sentence is bad.
> 
> How about this....are those rubber straps upside down?
> ...


Doug posted in the previous thread that ribs out is correct even though it looks inside out. Buckle certainly came installed that way, but looking at the angle in the tang holes, I would say ribs should face in and buckle should be reversed.









Ribs out, buckle tang goes against the angle









Buckle reversed, tang matches angle


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Don't link to your own eBay auction in here. I'm sure people can search eBay in this day and age 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

How do you check shipping status...I have not received an email on it.....


----------



## kristo (Sep 7, 2013)

MarkND said:


> A couple more pics with the crystal protector removed. Lol


Ahhh. Thanks for that zulu strap picture!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

MarkND said:


> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That's a good-looking strap where'd you get it from

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Sampsonti said:


> How do you check shipping status...I have not received an email on it.....


Impatient people must be emailing Doug for tracking numbers.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Sporting the westminster today when 65 double D's showed up at my office


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Sampsonti said:


> How do you check shipping status...I have not received an email on it.....


There are no emails.

If you sign up with My USPS and your zip code is on the system, you can get notified.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

taike said:


> Sporting the westminster today when 65 double D's showed up at my office


Sporting a "westminster" huh.....65 double Ds would have been a sight to behold...

......sorry folks i couldnt help it

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Sporting a "westminster" huh.....65 double Ds would have been a sight to behold...
> 
> ......sorry folks i couldnt help it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


66 seems more appropriate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Does the bracelet use screws or push pins?


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Push Pins


----------



## Jimboz (May 13, 2015)

Shipped my 62MAS to my parents' house, both because I'm a millennial and I live in the ghetto and didn't want my package stolen. Just had my mom open my watch after explaining to her what a "watch forum" was (sidenote: ever try to do that? It's impossible not to sound like a pretentious idiot). I instructed her to grab the nearest potato and take this photo. Finally, a reason to visit the folks!









Thanks a ton, Doug and VWG. I'm very excited to get it on the wrist.


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

I've never been a huge Nato fan, but then it occurred to me that I have a nice vintage-y one I never wear.









This combo seems to be working.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jimboz said:


> Shipped my 62MAS to my parents' house, both because I'm a millennial and I live in the ghetto and didn't want my package stolen. Just had my mom open my watch after explaining to her what a "watch forum" was (sidenote: ever try to do that? It's impossible not to sound like a pretentious idiot). I instructed her to grab the nearest potato and take this photo. Finally, a reason to visit the folks!
> 
> View attachment 12427929
> 
> ...


Sweet, give your mom a hug from the Forum!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

^Doug would be very proud that he is bringing families together. LOL!


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> That's a good-looking strap where'd you get it from
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I get most of my Zulu's including this one from natostrapco. I can't were bracelets anymore because of surgery I had on my left wrist. Zulu's are so comfy.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

#69 reporting in.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sampsonti said:


> How do you check shipping status...I have not received an email on it.....


No emails. 
It'll just show or like me you can have a usps account and check your dashboard or get auto notifications for any package sent your way.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Living in one US corner (WA) has its good and less-than-good aspects. 

Mine is scheduled to arrive on Wednesday.

Killin' me now, lol.


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

Mine is scheduled for Wed delivery. Bummer that I won't be home until Friday. 

B U T ........

I've got the NTH Barracuda coming soon too. Supposed to ship this week.

And three more from HKED posted today from HK: 1963 w new blue hands, Bundeswehr 2.0 chrono, and the Peacock movement Japanese Pilot from the Chinese watch sub forum.

It's going to be a nice week.

Now if only the Baltic chrono was getting here sooner than Nov I'd be all set.

Skip


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Mine arrived..... very impressed. 
So , so , so glad I jumped in on the fitted endlink bracelet. 
That added effort by Doug is what will make this one a keeper I think. 
Thx VWG and Doug for executing delivering a great little forum watch.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Mine is living on leather









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

You guys in US are so lucky. For us in EU the shipping is now just indicating that the watch is finally at USPS local sorting facility. I am afraid we will have at least one more week until the customs nightmare process.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Sadly, I sold mine before it landed and it will be shipping out tomorrow (too many watches and there's still a lot more to sell). However, I was able to (briefly) peel the plastic off the crystal for some quick iPhone comparison shots. The Seiko is more detailed and refined - as it should be for the money. But the MWW is nonetheless a screaming deal and I'm a little sad to see it go.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

pinkybrain said:


> Sadly, I sold mine before it landed and it will be shipping out tomorrow (too many watches and there's still a lot more to sell). However, I was able to (briefly) peel the plastic off the crystal for some quick iPhone comparison shots. The Seiko is more detailed and refined - as it should be for the money. But the MWW is nonetheless a screaming deal and I'm a little sad to see it go.
> 
> View attachment 12428523
> 
> ...


That Seiko reissue is awesome. I tried it on at my AD when I bought my IWC this week end and I wish I had the money to get it too


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

pinkybrain said:


> Sadly, I sold mine before it landed and it will be shipping out tomorrow (too many watches and there's still a lot more to sell). However, I was able to (briefly) peel the plastic off the crystal for some quick iPhone comparison shots. The Seiko is more detailed and refined - as it should be for the money. But the MWW is nonetheless a screaming deal and I'm a little sad to see it go.
> 
> View attachment 12428523
> 
> ...


That Seiko reissue is awesome. I tried it on at my AD when I bought my IWC this week end and I wish I had the money to get it too


----------



## jmat321 (Sep 30, 2014)

Lucky number 100


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

jmat321 said:


> Lucky number 100
> View attachment 12428835


I have 101. 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Licu said:


> You guys in US are so lucky. For us in EU the shipping is now just indicating that the watch is finally at USPS local sorting facility. I am afraid we will have at least one more week until the customs nightmare process.


Same here.

I am in Canada and did not bother to ask Doug for the tracking number. I am sure it will be another extra week of waiting time. When everybody in the US, will have theirs, then maybe I'll start checking my mailbox more often!!

Great watch, hope to join the party soon!!

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

Come to Daddy 😁



pinkybrain said:


> Sadly, I sold mine before it landed and it will be shipping out tomorrow (too many watches and there's still a lot more to sell). However, I was able to (briefly) peel the plastic off the crystal for some quick iPhone comparison shots. The Seiko is more detailed and refined - as it should be for the money. But the MWW is nonetheless a screaming deal and I'm a little sad to see it go.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

smille76 said:


> Same here.
> 
> I am in Canada and did not bother to ask Doug for the tracking number. I am sure it will be another extra week of waiting time. When everybody in the US, will have theirs, then maybe I'll start checking my mailbox more often!!
> 
> ...


You are not alone brother! I check the mailbox everyday, but I know that it won't arrive before a week or 2

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

Just been notified that it left US for EU. Come on pilot push the throttle to the max!


----------



## Inthezone (Nov 6, 2016)

*In the box tomorrow, according to USPS. *
;-)


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Mine's incoming!

Looking at the Seiko and 62MWW side by side - I'd say Doug's dial looks more like the original and the Seiko's hands and bezel font are more like the original. Case is a draw for me. Steel strap goes to the 62MWW. Price? The 62MWW def closer to the original


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Just got My USPS notification that mine will be here Thursday. I'm hoping for tomorrow, 'cause that's how the PO here rolls.


----------



## nhwoods (Oct 31, 2009)

Arrived Sat another MWW Winner, Thx Doug!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpir88 (Apr 30, 2016)

Hello, where can I find my tracking number?
I tried on the MWW homepage, but could not.


----------



## kpir88 (Apr 30, 2016)

kpir88 said:


> Hello, where can I find my tracking number?
> I tried on the MWW homepage, but could not.


Order No. is 1624938287. 
Many thanks!


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

You will need to set up a 'My USPS' account, and check your dashboard.


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

Quicksilver said:


> Don't link to your own eBay auction in here. I'm sure people can search eBay in this day and age
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you new here? Because you have an entire sub-forum dedicated to doing just that.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Newton13 said:


> Are you new here? Because you have an entire sub-forum dedicated to doing just that.


Thanks. Not new here at all. Advertising your own eBay auction outside of the eBay sub forum is against the rules.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Back from vacation and found this in a pile of mail...



Edit: Sorry for the rogue pics. No idea how to fix them, so enjoy!


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

67 checking in. It was delivered on the bracelet yesterday, but I popped on an UncleSeiko waffle to get the reissue vibe going:


----------



## watchspeak (Jul 3, 2007)

*Comparison shots big crown and small crown vs 62mww*

First point - Flip the strap that is a must not to offend the real isofrane straps.

Second I like it.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

^ Game, set and match with that post. (Unless somebody can also bring a re-issue for a true threesome).


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

kpir88 said:


> Hello, where can I find my tracking number?
> I tried on the MWW homepage, but could not.


Usps dashboard


----------



## watchspeak (Jul 3, 2007)

Reissue price and availability is the problem. I am plan to dive with the 62Mww hope it is good to go.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dpeete said:


> 67 checking in. It was delivered on the bracelet yesterday, but I popped on an UncleSeiko waffle to get the reissue vibe going:
> View attachment 12430487
> 
> 
> ...


That dial is a beauty


----------



## cbethanc (Apr 23, 2015)

#110 arrived. Perfect. Thanks to Doug and VWG for all their efforts. Great watch. So much to draw and hold your interest - all within a clean design. Really going to be a joy to admire this one for a long time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

054 reporting for duty. Holy [email protected] this watch a beautiful.

Some pics with impromptu lighting. More with natural lights soon.









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Love the date window and big crown..... also glad someone's flipped the strap , I don't understand why anyone would sell it with the ribs out like that?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

matthew P said:


> Love the date window and big crown..... also glad someone's flipped the strap , I don't understand why anyone would sell it with the ribs out like that?


Buckles were assembled incorrectly. Tang holes were molded for ribs in


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## watchspeak (Jul 3, 2007)

I agree. The strap was mounted wrong side up. Easy fix. 

An absolute necessity.


----------



## kpir88 (Apr 30, 2016)

MikeyT said:


> You will need to set up a 'My USPS' account, and check your dashboard.


Thank you, MickeyT. I am trying on it.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

kpir88 said:


> Thank you, MickeyT. I am trying on it.


You'e welcome. Unfortunately, I have found that mine won't be here until tomorrow at best.


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

MikeyT said:


> You'e welcome. Unfortunately, I have found that mine won't be here until tomorrow at best.


Lucky you... Mine was in Texas till yesterday, now it's in Chicago... Long way to Italy...

Inviato dal mio VKY-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Check out the Watchexposure instagram feed......some awesome shots of the 62MWW









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

On Nato.


----------



## jschleim18 (Jun 19, 2015)

Fantastic looking watch and well done. I wish I got in on this


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Let's try this pic thing again :-d...Love how the dial changes color depending on how the light catches it. Nicely done, Doug! |>


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Lume on a GGB.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Number 16 reporting in. The sunburst in broad daylight is gorgeous. I look forward to trying out the lume tonight. 

It is mounted on an NTH Tropic strap. IMHO a good match.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Tanjecterly said:


> Number 16 reporting in. The sunburst in broad daylight is gorgeous. I look forward to trying out the lume tonight.
> 
> It is mounted on an NTH Tropic strap. IMHO a good match.


Got a link to the strap? Looks awesome, I'd like one. Think it would fit over and 8" wrist?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Number 90 checking in!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

What's the bracelet quality like? I've heard plenty of the watch but not many comments about the bracelet.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Toathus said:


> What's the bracelet quality like? I've heard plenty of the watch but not many comments about the bracelet.


EBay quality bracelet with custom solid end link. I have it on my blobfish


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Got a link to the strap? Looks awesome, I'd like one. Think it would fit over and 8" wrist?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sorry for the delay in responding. You get it from Janis Trading.

I can't link to it directly but it's there on the lower right.

Accessories - 20mm Straps & Bracelets - Janis Trading Company


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

watchninja123 said:


> EBay quality bracelet with custom solid end link. I have it on my blobfish


Very very similar to the Dagaz Typhoon TII bracelet

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

https://i.imgur.com/A2z8AoX.jpg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

3Pedals_6Speeds said:


> https://i.imgur.com/A2z8AoX.jpg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The 62MAS
Dial is so hot


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Very very similar to the Dagaz Typhoon TII bracelet
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Sorta - it is similar in that: it is H-link, it is thick, and it has a safety clasp buckle with no button release.

But it is different in that it has a stamped clasp (Dagaz has forged) and split pin assembly (Dagaz uses screws).

It is a great bracelet, and the end-links on mine are really nice and tight. But I do like forged clasps better.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

I got mine today. Have worn for about 1 hour. It is now my favorite watch. Gonna put a leather strap on it at some point. Thanks Doug for a great unique watch.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Tanjecterly said:


> Sorry for the delay in responding. You get it from Janis Trading.
> 
> I can't link to it directly but it's there on the lower right.
> 
> Accessories - 20mm Straps & Bracelets - Janis Trading Company


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

So the rubber strap is on backwards.....huh. Seems ok to me......


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Great to see all these fantastic shots! I feel like a proud papa. Lol. 

Btw - The rubber strap is not on inside out. If you look at the strap holes for the buckle's tongue, you'll notice the bottom of each hole is angled to fit the tongue on the ribbed side but not the smooth side. But I'm glad it works well enough the other way too 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Djk949 said:


> Great to see all these fantastic shots! I feel like a proud papa. Lol.
> 
> Btw - The rubber strap is not on inside out. If you look at the strap holes for the buckle's tongue, you'll notice the bottom of each hole is angled to fit the tongue on the ribbed side but not the smooth side. But I'm glad it works well enough the other way too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Doug! Can you tel us how many of each dial you made?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Lume passes muster with this lumeaholic.


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

#112 reporting..this has to be my favorite purchase of the year next to the Zodiac LE diver. I've got the borealis sea storm and must admit the 62mas has a better feel on my wrist. So far after 9hrs of wearing it, she's only gained half second.. Thanks again Doug. Btw..Lume is off the hook.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Hey Doug! Can you tel us how many of each dial you made?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


95 double diamond versions and 55 62mas text versions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Djk949 said:


> 95 double diamond versions and 55 62mas text versions.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Check out the Watchexposure instagram feed......some awesome shots of the 62MWW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the nod. She is a beauty to capture.










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

EL_GEEk said:


> Thanks for the nod. She is a beauty to capture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U guys use the inner set of lugs for the straps or outer?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

watchninja123 said:


> U guys use the inner set of lugs for the straps or outer?


I used the outer for this strap

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

EL_GEEk said:


> I used the outer for this strap
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."
> 
> Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


Nice! Looks flushed. I tried putting straps for inner ones but can't get it to work haha


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Did those who have already received, did you get a package tracking # upon shipment?


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

The decor at the sushi restaurant called for a case back shot.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Remind me again, why do we have two sets of lug holes? One is completely drilled through and the other is not. 

I used the drilled through for my NTH Tropic strap and it is remarkably tight. Should I be using the second pair of (un) drilled lug holes?

Also is there a specific spring bar I should be using? Just in case I accidentally ricochet my spring bar into the eternal unknown.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Surprising how people can't exercise common sense


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> Remind me again, why do we have two sets of lug holes? One is completely drilled through and the other is not.
> 
> I used the drilled through for my NTH Tropic strap and it is remarkably tight. Should I be using the second pair of (un) drilled lug holes?
> 
> Also is there a specific spring bar I should be using? Just in case I accidentally ricochet my spring bar into the eternal unknown.


The drilled lug holes are for the bracelet and the fitted end links. To make the bracelet fit as nicely as it does, the drilled holes are very close to the case, as you noticed. For the ones that came on rubber, it was a tight fit. Doug knew how much we all love to change straps and added another set of lug holes to give straps more room and a better look. You can use the issued spring bars with both sets of lug holes.

At least this is what I remembered from the last thread...I could be wrong.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

TheMeasure said:


> The decor at the sushi restaurant called for a case back shot.


Dolphin meat sushis?

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

tsteph12 said:


> Did those who have already received, did you get a package tracking # upon shipment?


Nope. Doug has them, I think, but I just logged in to my USPS and watched the dashboard. It arrived today.

Pics tomorrow.


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

EL_GEEk said:


> Thanks for the nod. She is a beauty to capture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This picture is awsome! Congrats!!!
I wouldn't think that leather could be the best choice.
So, ok...mine will live on bracelet till October (at least), then i'll put a grey suede on it. I think that sunburst grey and grey suede could be a killer.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

gabbro said:


> This picture is awsome! Congrats!!!
> I wouldn't think that leather could be the best choice.
> So, ok...mine will live on bracelet till October (at least), then i'll put a grey suede on it. I think that sunburst grey and grey suede could be a killer.


The dial has brown undertones so leather looks great on it.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

TheMeasure said:


> The drilled lug holes are for the bracelet and the fitted end links. To make the bracelet fit as nicely as it does, the drilled holes are very close to the case, as you noticed. For the ones that came on rubber, it was a tight fit. Doug knew how much we all love to change straps and added another set of lug holes to give straps more room and a better look. You can use the issued spring bars with both sets of lug holes.
> 
> At least this is what I remembered from the last thread...I could be wrong.


Thanks! That makes sense.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Djk949 said:


> Great to see all these fantastic shots! I feel like a proud papa. Lol.
> 
> Btw - The rubber strap is not on inside out. If you look at the strap holes for the buckle's tongue, you'll notice the bottom of each hole is angled to fit the tongue on the ribbed side but not the smooth side. But I'm glad it works well enough the other way too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you look carefully, I believe the strap buckle's tongue fits better into the molded bevel when the ribbed side is down. You will have to swap the buckle to see this, give it a try.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Mine arrived yesterday and still unwrapped. Blobfish may show up later today as well. I'm going to need a bigger watch box.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

tsteph12 said:


> Mine arrived yesterday and still unwrapped. Blobfish may show up later today as well. I'm going to need a bigger watch box.


I'm long past the need for a new watch box. I've resorted to squirreling them away so the wife doesn't see all of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

#77 here. I had been hoping for 62, but....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just got a tracking update, mine has been delivered but I wont see it until tonight  I cant wait


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Likin' this one. The dial is great to look at and the lume is strong.

Glad I bought the bracelet for the look but honestly, I would pay more $$ to get better finishing and a higher quality clasp.

It is fine for the time being.










Thanks to Doug and VWG for making this available. :-!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Love that AR for the flecto shots.


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

It's so frustrating over here in the UK seeing all these great shots of these beauties and I know we still got a wait for ours to drop. Even more frustrating for me is that I'm coming stateside for a week on a Saturday, so will probably fly right past mine at 30 west in mid Atlantic going the other way!!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

It really is a very nice watch. I'm glad I got it. I think it's a keeper, for sure.


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

Mine came today, but I can't figure out how to resize the bracelet. Do the pins push out or is one end the head of a screw?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

skipwilliams said:


> Mine came today, but I can't figure out how to resize the bracelet. Do the pins push out or is one end the head of a screw?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Pins push out


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My MWW 62Mas homage landed and it's a winner


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> My MWW 62Mas homage landed and it's a winner


More pics please!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

^Thanks. And nice photos!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

☀Sun Kissed☀
This dial is like WHOA...









IG: th3measure


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

taike said:


> Pins push out


Got it. Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tc3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Would it be too silly to try to swap for specific serial numbers? :-d
I have #089, and would love a chance to swap for #125 or #128 (PM me!)


----------



## coolhand66 (Apr 29, 2011)

Nothing in sight here in Germany. Terrifying, this waiting....


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Anyone got the #62?

Inviato dal mio SM-T705 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's 77. Again.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Good morning!









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing #142 this morning.




























For a better perspective in terms of size on my 7" wrist. 









I was making coffee this morning and the lume was playing peekaboo


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Received mine yesterday. I bought out someone who preordered. It's definitely a keeper.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Still charmed by this.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing #142 this morning.
> 
> For a better perspective in terms of size on my 7" wrist.


That looks great on the grey. I think I have one similar kicking around I could try. Meanwhile...


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

A little color on an overcast Friday here in MN.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

I want to try the bracelet, but it remains unsized as I'm enjoying swapping NATOS too much.










IG: th3measure


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing #142 this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like it on that gray canvass. Might have to pick one up. I got #88 last night. I like the way it looks in person better than the pictures which tend to magnify the markers.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Think I've found my favorite strap for mine.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

I don't remember...the bracelet is 20 - 20 or 20-18 mm?


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

20-18.


----------



## GermanyMatt (Aug 5, 2013)

Sharp looking watch. This one is tempting.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Think I've found my favorite strap for mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeap. That works


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

I've read and read and read, and I can't seem to find how much MWW sold these for? Thanks in advance...

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

flyersandeagles said:


> I've read and read and read, and I can't seem to find how much MWW sold these for? Thanks in advance...
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


$350 + shipping

Bracelet was $55 extra i believe

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> $350 + shipping
> 
> Bracelet was $55 extra i believe
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thank you! Wow, what a deal that was. Extremely late to the party here, unfortunately.

Is anyone aware of someone (maybe) selling theirs?

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

digivandig said:


> I really like it on that gray canvass. Might have to pick one up. I got #88 last night. I like the way it looks in person better than the pictures which tend to magnify the markers.


Looks awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

flyersandeagles said:


> I've read and read and read, and I can't seem to find how much MWW sold these for? Thanks in advance...
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


$350 by preorder.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

flyersandeagles said:


> I've read and read and read, and I can't seem to find how much MWW sold these for? Thanks in advance...
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


About 150

Inviato dal mio VKY-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

flyersandeagles said:


> Thank you! Wow, what a deal that was. Extremely late to the party here, unfortunately.
> 
> Is anyone aware of someone (maybe) selling theirs?
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Check eBay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

piumach said:


> About 150
> 
> Inviato dal mio VKY-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk


A few guys already responded:

$350 + shipping

Bracelet was $55 extra i believe

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Acurry said:


> Check eBay.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I'm watching the one on there very closely already  Unfortunately no bracelet, but that's ok...

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

flyersandeagles said:


> Thanks, I'm watching the one on there very closely already  Unfortunately no bracelet, but that's ok...
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Even if you can't get the fitted endlinks, there are a few good bracelets you can get. Try Yokobies, strapcode, geckota and a few others. It won't be a clean fit but still look really good with the lug design.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Inspired by the members here. I also fitted my 62mas with a leather strap!









Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Acurry said:


> Even if you can't get the fitted endlinks, there are a few good bracelets you can get. Try Yokobies, strapcode, geckota and a few others. It won't be a clean fit but still look really good with the lug design.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, will keep that in mind. However I think the one on the Bay is going to get out of reach in the next 24hrs. The bidding is already up to $410 shipped....

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

piumach said:


> About 150
> 
> Inviato dal mio VKY-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk


Not $150

It was 350$ plus 10$ shipping


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the help and info here guys, I appreciate it. I recently picked up the SBDC053, and even added the correct Seiko bracelet, and it's a great watch. But I'm just not feeling the supposed 62MAS inspiration they are talking about too much. I mean - just look at the hands! Not even close (IMHO)









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing #142 this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that strap....where did you get that on from....thanks


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

The 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GermanyMatt (Aug 5, 2013)

flyersandeagles said:


> Thanks for all the help and info here guys, I appreciate it. I recently picked up the SBDC053, and even added the correct Seiko bracelet, and it's a great watch. But I'm just not feeling the supposed 62MAS inspiration they are talking about too much. I mean - just look at the hands! Not even close (IMHO)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That hour marker is gigantic! Why?!?!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sampsonti said:


> I like that strap....where did you get that on from....thanks


It's a desert storm (all)canvas strap by DrunkArtStraps


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Because, Seiko.



GermanyMatt said:


> That hour marker is gigantic! Why?!?!


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

GermanyMatt said:


> That hour marker is gigantic! Why?!?!


Exactly my question. It's the same hour hand as the one on my Tuna. Doesn't look right on this watch. The thing that makes the 62MAS is the classic hands....

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> Number 16 reporting in. The sunburst in broad daylight is gorgeous. I look forward to trying out the lume tonight.
> 
> It is mounted on an NTH Tropic strap. IMHO a good match.


Looks good, but a very tight fit against the case, to the point where it's torquing the strap (middle photo, 12 o'clock side). Did you use the spring bar holes closer to the case?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Earl Grey said:


> Looks good, but a very tight fit against the case, to the point where it's torquing the strap (middle photo, 12 o'clock side). Did you use the spring bar holes closer to the case?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You are right; I installed it too close in the drilled lugs. After some helpful hints here (aside from a singularly charmless response), I relocated it to the other set of lug holes so there's now a proper gap between the case and the strap.

Here, simply outstanding lume. I love the retro feel of this one and hate the Seiko reissue.


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

I love the actual Seiko 62MAS reissue (SLA017), but the price is ridiculous, and I'm really not sure why. I mean I realize that it's a limited edition of 2000 pcs, but still.....there are other Seiko limited editions out there with less than 2000 made with the same movement (more or less) that go for far less than this one....

Which is why the beautiful MWW homage is an amazing alternative at a much more reasonable price point. Cheers to everyone that receives one!  I hope to join your ranks soon. Only 95 and 55 produced is a pretty elite group! Enjoy!









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> My MWW 62Mas homage landed and it's a winner


Side by side pics with the Seaforth, please. I ordered both but have been out of the country so haven't seen either yet. 

PS: which one wears smaller? I'm guessing the Seaforth.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Earl Grey said:


> Side by side pics with the Seaforth, please. I ordered both but have been out of the country so haven't seen either yet.
> 
> PS: which one wears smaller? I'm guessing the Seaforth.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


B will have better pics but here is my contribution









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jojo73 (Sep 19, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Good morning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man I wish I would have got one. That watch looks Gorgeous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

flyersandeagles said:


> A few guys already responded:
> 
> $350 + shipping
> 
> ...


Thanks, I misunderstood the question and I thought he asked how many have been produced... 

Inviato dal mio VKY-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Not $150
> 
> It was 350$ plus 10$ shipping


Yes, thanks. I misunderstood the original question (reading too fast on the phone) and replied with the total number produced instead of the price... 

Inviato dal mio VKY-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> B will have better pics but here is my contribution
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Great pic! 62MWW looks nice on the Orient Star Somes strap. Never seen one in real life but that strap is pretty unique. How do you like it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Earl Grey said:


> Thanks! Great pic! 62MWW looks nice on the Orient Star Somes strap. Never seen one in real life but that strap is pretty unique. How do you like it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The strap? Absolutely my favorite leather i own or have ever tried. I've even tried getting custom bridle leather straps made but oddly enough bridle leather is hard to source. It will last a lifetime.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Great pics, guys |>

No 62MAS in Germany so far.....:think:


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

flyersandeagles said:


> Thanks, I'm watching the one on there very closely already  Unfortunately no bracelet, but that's ok...
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Jeez...I've just checked this listing out and seen how much it's up to already! $630


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Ukal said:


> Jeez...I've just checked this listing out and seen how much it's up to already! $630


That's crazy....no way

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Earl Grey said:


> Side by side pics with the Seaforth, please. I ordered both but have been out of the country so haven't seen either yet.
> 
> PS: which one wears smaller? I'm guessing the Seaforth.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sure I'll take a few for you the Seaforth blue dive bezel wears noticeably smaller but the gilt sapphire is close


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> B will have better pics but here is my contribution
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are great


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

#43 reporting to duty in Canada!









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Can't seem to find the auction on eBay , anyone got a link ?


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

the_watchier said:


> #43 reporting to duty in Canada!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! That made it through customs fairly quick.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

the_watchier said:


> #43 reporting to duty in Canada!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, the Canadian orders are coming, I'm going to start checking my mail box twice a day, lol.

Would you mind sharing which Tropic that is, looks great !


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Dino7 said:


> Can't seem to find the auction on eBay , anyone got a link ?


Seiko 62MAS Homage by Manchester Watchworks - BNIB | eBay


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> The strap? Absolutely my favorite leather i own or have ever tried. I've even tried getting custom bridle leather straps made but oddly enough bridle leather is hard to source. It will last a lifetime.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yeah, if you've ever ridden a horse, you'll know how much they sweat when you work them. Bridle leather has got to be tough. 

Tempted to buy an OS Somes just to get the strap 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

impalass said:


> Congrats, the Canadian orders are coming, I'm going to start checking my mail box twice a day, lol.
> 
> Would you mind sharing which Tropic that is, looks great !


Thanks brother... I was surprised that it arrived that fast. I was waiting on the Borealis to arrive as it was shipped 4 weeks ago! But this arrived first, what a pleasant surprise.
I got this strap from the eBay seller that was posted in this thread few pages back, I got it 2 years ago.
I wanted to buy another one last week, but it was sold out.
Janis trading has it in stock and it is of superb quality, have a look there.

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Well I had some dust or something under my crystal, so I had my local watchmaker take it out this morning. He let me take a few pics before completely taking the watch apart. Nothing cheaply done here folks. Dual gaskets. Metal movement holder. Movement looks great. So much watch for the money. Thought you all would like the pics.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> #43 reporting to duty in Canada!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it on that tropic strap.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Earl Grey said:


> Tempted to buy an OS Somes just to get the strap
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thats actually what i did. Bought the somes cause i always wanted the older style, didnt bond with the watch but fell in love with the strap. Sold the somes with a different leather strap (full disclosure to the buyer of course) at a reduced price.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Inthezone (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks so much for sharing pics of the innards. 

You thoughtfully gave us an unexpected peek at what makes 'em tick!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Earl Grey said:


> Side by side pics with the Seaforth, please. I ordered both but have been out of the country so haven't seen either yet.
> 
> PS: which one wears smaller? I'm guessing the Seaforth.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ok I had to run out so here are quick side by sides for you. Just cell pics in shiny sunlight behind a window. No filters or mods at all.

Interesting that the Seaforth has the largest case on paper. I added the Raven just cause I love it and it's a 40mm microbrand diver too

The seemingly larger dial opening of the MWW makes it wear and appear larger to me


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ok I had to run out so here are quick side by sides for you. Just cell pics in shiny sunlight behind a window. No filters or mods at all.
> 
> Interesting that the Seaforth has the largest case on paper. I added the Raven just cause I love it and it's a 40mm microbrand diver too
> 
> The seemingly larger dial opening of the MWW makes it wear and appear larger to me


Great trio! I had to sell my raven unfortunately.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## Inthezone (Nov 6, 2016)

Oooo ... that blue is a real stunner. Thanks



TheMeasure said:


> IG: th3measure


I guess that dial is so warm but still neutral most anything looks at home with it.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Like fine wine and certain kinds of cheeses, this pairs well with a bright hot sunny day.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

TheMeasure said:


> IG: th3measure


Time to by my first blue Nato. |>


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

impalass said:


> Time to by my first blue Nato. |>


You may as well buy every color because this watch works on everything.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Wow, eBay auction is without bracelet?..... going to be interesting to see where price settles if someone auctions off a 62mas dial as well. 
Great job with the photos guys, love the tropic and blue NATO. 
Thx for the seaforth comparisons. That one looks a lot shorter and thinner cases so I'm not surprised it wears smaller even with the slightly larger bezel, not sure how I feel about crown guards on the smooth bezel version. The 62mww certainly fills out the 40mm size fully with its bold bezel and large rectangular markers.
Keep the photos coming, sure great to see them on wrist.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

You know, the grey sunburst got me thinking. It looks gorgeous and everything. I know Doug said it was a one off but I was thinking that he could go ahead and make a blue sunburst dial for this one. I think it'd be a hit.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Inthezone said:


> Oooo ... that blue is a real stunner. Thanks...I guess that dial is so warm but still neutral most anything looks at home with it.


You're welcome, glad you like the combo! Yeah this dial and bezel go with pretty much everything...plus the timeless case shape and size makes it that much more compatible with many strap options.

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

impalass said:


> Time to by my first blue Nato. |>


It feels good influencing others to spend their money . I think you'll be pleased with a blue NATO...very versatile...goes with a number of watches.

IG: th3measure


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> You know, the grey sunburst got me thinking. It looks gorgeous and everything. I know Doug said it was a one off but I was thinking that he could go ahead and make a blue sunburst dial for this one. I think it'd be a hit.


Yeah I've already begged him to do one..... he said no. Then I suggested a black Gilt dial.....
.he said no.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

matthew P said:


> Wow, eBay auction is without bracelet?..... going to be interesting to see where price settles if someone auctions off a 62mas dial as well.
> Great job with the photos guys, love the tropic and blue NATO.
> Thx for the seaforth comparisons. That one looks a lot shorter and thinner cases so I'm not surprised it wears smaller even with the slightly larger bezel, not sure how I feel about crown guards on the smooth bezel version. The 62mww certainly fills out the 40mm size fully with its bold bezel and large rectangular markers.
> Keep the photos coming, sure great to see them on wrist.


I figured they'd sell super well. High demand and now with all the pics coming out, folks gotta have one


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

the_watchier said:


> #43 reporting to duty in Canada!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

Mine is probably near too but I'm currently away for a week...it will probably be waiting for me when I come back.

Did you have to pay any customs or fees?

Cheers,

Seb

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Mine is probably near too but I'm currently away for a week...it will probably be waiting for me when I come back.
> 
> ...


No it was sitting in my mailbox without having to pay anything. 
Safe trips, and I hope yours around safely

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

the_watchier said:


> No it was sitting in my mailbox without having to pay anything.
> Safe trips, and I hope yours around safely
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


Thanks!!

Good to know what to expect!! I also have a Zodiac Seawolf inbound, hopefully they will be waiting both when I come back from Mexico!

Cheers,

Seb

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I figured they'd sell super well. High demand and now with all the pics coming out, folks gotta have one


That, AND, I suspect there's quite a bit of confusion out there between the actual seiko reissue, the Prospecs versions, the actual vintage 62s and several mods... you drop such an awesome looking watch on eBay I'm sure it'll catch on like fire.

It will be interesting to see how it plays out.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jguitron said:


> That, AND, I suspect there's quite a bit of confusion out there between the actual seiko reissue, the Prospecs versions, the actual vintage 62s and several mods... you drop such an awesome looking watch on eBay I'm sure it'll catch on like fire.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how it plays out.
> 
> ...


True 
I think I'd rather keep mine at the moment, it looks so good. Unless I can find 3k under the couch pillow to get the Seiko Reissue


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

smille76 said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Good to know what to expect!! I also have a Zodiac Seawolf inbound, hopefully they will be waiting both when I come back from Mexico!
> 
> ...


Wow! I got a zodiac seawolf last month! Great minds think alike!

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ok I had to run out so here are quick side by sides for you. Just cell pics in shiny sunlight behind a window. No filters or mods at all.
> 
> Interesting that the Seaforth has the largest case on paper. I added the Raven just cause I love it and it's a 40mm microbrand diver too
> 
> The seemingly larger dial opening of the MWW makes it wear and appear larger to me


I have the same Raven Trekker. It's a nice watch, kind of like the MWW 62MAS, very nice value for the $$.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

Just want to chime in that my "62MAS" was waiting for me when I got back from my two-day trip. She is number "024/150".

My sincere thanks to VWG and Doug, and all forum members, who had participated with your valuable suggestions and opinions, in making this project a reality.

I wish that there will be many more such opportunities in the years to come!

May all of you enjoy your "62MAS" in good health!

I will post a couple of pictures of #024 in the days to come....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MarkND said:


> I have the same Raven Trekker. It's a nice watch, kind of like the MWW 62MAS, very nice value for the $$.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It's awesome. Love mine. Enjoyed it ok vaca in Florida on strap and at work on the oyster bracelet.


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Grabbed mine from the mailbox as I headed in to duty this morning. 
Finally got it on the wrist and i don't know if it's the strap or what but I didn't fall n love with it like I expected. And let me also say this is SO much watch for the money and I want to thank Doug and all others who had a hand in bringing this amazing piece to us, great job guys!! 
I'm gonna try a few strap combos and see how it strikes me. I love it for the novelty alone just not ready to give it a permanent home in the watch box just yet...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

PAM-SNOB said:


> Grabbed mine from the mailbox as I headed in to duty this morningFinally got it on the wrist and i don't know if it's the strap or what but I didn't fall n love with it like I expected. And let me also say this is SO much watch for the money and I want to thank Doug and all others who had a hand in bringing this amazing piece to us, great job guys!!
> I'm gonna try a few strap combos and see how it strikes me. I love it for the novelty alone just not ready to give it a permanent home in the watch box just yet...


Definitely put it on some other straps...I did not care for how it wore on the bulky "isoprene" strap either.

Personally, I put it on a Tropic (as originally intended) and I simply love it.

A REALLY nice piece, especially for the money.

Enjoy it!

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

Amazing what variety and quality you can come up with via WUS. Pictured arrivals this week.

1. HKED 1963 Seagull ST19 chronograph with swapped blue hands (much more readable than gold hands)

2. Chinese Watch subforum project watch with the huge, 3-day Peacock movement. Japanese Pilot incarnation

3. HKED Bundeswehr 2.0 also with the ST19 movement

4. Janis Trading / NTH Näcken Barracuda

5. MWW Seiko 62MAS Homage

Thanks to everyone involved in these projects. A shame that they can't be all worn at the same time.

Skip










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

PAM-SNOB said:


> Grabbed mine from the mailbox as I headed in to duty this morning.
> Finally got it on the wrist and i don't know if it's the strap or what but I didn't fall n love with it like I expected. And let me also say this is SO much watch for the money and I want to thank Doug and all others who had a hand in bringing this amazing piece to us, great job guys!!
> I'm gonna try a few strap combos and see how it strikes me. I love it for the novelty alone just not ready to give it a permanent home in the watch box just yet...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should definitively try it on a Tropic but perhaps more so, on the bracelet. See if you can order one from Doug. It's a low risk investment because if you don't love it you will be able to sell it fast.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Jguitron said:


> You should definitively try it on a Tropic but perhaps more so, on the bracelet. See if you can order one from Doug. It's a low risk investment because if you don't love it you will be able to sell it fast.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny you say that. I asked Doug about getting the bracelet that was offered and still haven't heard back...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

I asked. They're all gone


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I can confirm that the bracelets are all gone. 

Still I like it on the NTH Tropic strap.


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Good to finally get an answer, thank you gentlemen!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

PAM-SNOB said:


> Funny you say that. I asked Doug about getting the bracelet that was offered and still haven't heard back...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Darn!

Well, still a world of options with bracelets and straps. It's a super watch you got regardless of the price. I'd take it out of that rubber strap quick and start trying out other straps and consider getting a good generic bracelet....

Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

A 44mm version of this would be awesome.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Cobia said:


> A 44mm version of this would be awesome.


The 62mas inspired new Seiko prospects should hit the spot for you... and way more affordable tan the actual reissue...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another comparison shot vs. the slightly larger 41mm Nodus Trieste, also has 50mm L2Land is 13mm thick. Comparable specs. The Nodus has a very open uncluttered dial helping to make it wear as large as a 41 diver will.



















The 62Mas on its own 
I like the watch a lot and it's a great value. It could easily sell for 500-650$ imo.

After a few days of ownership here are a few things id change if i could 
-Strap is just weird. I'd even prefer a nato or no strap as it actually takes away from the watch in first impressions 
-The hour hand is a tad too long and encroaches on hour markers ever so slightly. 
-The hour markers are sell too thick. 
-The bezel numerals and markers are too bright white and should be more muted, a softer white to tie in better with the dial imo.

But all in all i really like this watch a lot and feel lucky to have been able to join the project. Even the size which I was worried was gonna be on the smaller side is fine and works well for me. The mvt is very accurate at -5 since I received it Thursday. The applied markers are thick and raised tall really taking the already beautiful sunburst grey dial to the next level. I am not a lume guy but this one is also strong in the lume department. Digging the big crown and brushed hand surfaces too. 










Raised applied markers are impressive


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PAM-SNOB said:


> Funny you say that. I asked Doug about getting the bracelet that was offered and still haven't heard back...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


May I suggest buying the Blofish and keeping the bracelet for your 62Mas. Sell the watch without it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

How much were the bracelet and end links to go with it


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

$50-55 I believe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

$55 for the bracelet.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> $55 for the bracelet.


Thanks. Weren't end links extra ?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. Weren't end links extra ?


No he threw those in for free after the fact. He didn't change the price of the bracelet even after he added the fitted end links.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> No he threw those in for free after the fact. He didn't change the price of the bracelet even after he added the fitted end links.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


That's a cheap bracelet


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

I think the Seiko SLA reissue went too thin on the hour markers. The 62MWW matches the original better IMO. Doug didn't use the SLA as the blueprint (it wasn't out yet) - he used the original.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

75 steps in from a sunny morning:


----------



## Jimboz (May 13, 2015)

I love the bracelet, but it didn't fit my weird pokey-outy-radius wrist very well. It looked great on a black NATO, but I slapped a ridiculous blue leather strap from an old Bulova on there and... well, there it will stay. Love the depth of the dial/hands/indices!


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Can anyone confirm the actual height of the finished product please ?


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I get 13.6mm.



impalass said:


> Can anyone confirm the actual height of the finished product please ?


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

MikeyT said:


> I get 13.6mm.


That was quick, thank you.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

impalass said:


> Can anyone confirm the actual height of the finished product please ?


I want to say 14mm with the slight dome sapphire crystal and 12.5 w/o including it


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> I want to say 14mm with the slight dome sapphire crystal and 12.5 w/o including it


Beats the 14.16mm of the SLA017 by a bit, thanks.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

impalass said:


> Beats the 14.16mm of the SLA017 by a bit, thanks.


Side by side with both resting on a flat table, the SLA is a little lower.....dont know how or why since the paper dimensions are contrary

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> Side by side with both resting on a flat table, the SLA is a little lower.....dont know how or why since the paper dimensions are contrary
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Interesting, hopefully I'll be doing a side by side soon.


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

As promised, here are some shots of my "#024/150" on black zulu, brown leather, and flattened & brushed mesh bracelet.

























I just love that dark-grey sunburst dial....


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Strom Trooper said:


> View attachment 12443285


The mesh looks great, nice combo!

IG: th3measure


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Strom Trooper said:


> As promised, here are some shots of my "#024/150" on black zulu, brown leather, and flattened & brushed mesh bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 12443287
> 
> ...


Where is the mesh from? I didnt know about flattened mesh.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

I like the straight-line case shape between the lugs. Makes every strap look "fitted".


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Where is the mesh from? I didnt know about flattened mesh.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


All the mesh I've ever bought is flattened on one side, round on the other


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Not a fan of the mesh but looks right at home on that Zulu


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

Another day, another colored Zulu.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

62Mas version on the bracelet. |>


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Mine back on sized bracelet!


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Any of my European brothers or who knows sisters... Got their watch yet? Or having tracking? All these pictures from the US are making me dribble at work, so not professional ;-) I'm not chasing Doug for tracking as I prefer the surprise but it's hard...

life's too long to worry about how short life is


----------



## osmin (Jun 9, 2012)

In German Uhrforum a lot of wachtes have hit customs this week. Unfortunately I have not ordered one


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

#72 checking in. Having a hard time settling on a strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

FireMonk3y said:


> #72 checking in. Having a hard time settling on a strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The design allows for a wide variety of options. Keep at it and you'll find something you like. Mine is on an eBay mesh right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

Speaking of straps, I got one of these thick nylon numbers on Saturday. I already have a bunch of them but not at 20mm. These are easily my favorite type of strap. Strong, waterproof, tough looking, but still pretty comfortable.









Edit: I don't really know what they're made of. The description often says PVC. Whatever it is, I like it.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Eclipse 2017 viewing shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Eclipse day shot









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Fresh out of the mail box my 62MAS has arrived and double bonus points, no surprise fees which are usually the norm in Canada.

Now time to remove all the plastics and have some fun sizing the bracelet. Even handling it with all the plastics still on it really is a lot of bang for the buck !

Thanks for your efforts Doug and VWG and may I suggest a 6105 LE homage next ? ;-)


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Mines running -3 in its case. 
Be curious to see what sort of accuraccy it has with extended wrist time but won't be doing that for a while. 

As Brice mentioned still impressed by the execution, wonder f I would have preferred it with thinner/ shorter hour markers but it's definately a respectable homage to the original..... vintage feel with modern functionality. 

Saw the eBay sale settled at $650.... not surprised.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

impalass said:


> Thanks for your efforts Doug and VWG and may I suggest a 6105 LE homage next ?


Doug could probably do a cool 6105 homage, but I'd vote for a 6105-800x as opposed to the 6105-811x. The latter has already been saturated with Dagaz, Timefactors/Smiths and then various Chinese sources (search "sharkey" or "sharkey apocalypse"). The former was only done by Helson as the "Helson Spear Diver".

With that said, the market seems like it could really use a 6117-800x homage. Good copies are going for $500 or more. There's got to be a decent Chinese GMT movement out there to pull off something like that. Heck the the 62MAS case could be close enough to work with a smaller crown to get in the game. Do it up with something paying tribute to the silver sunburst and you'd have a cool navigator.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hello fellows, I just discovered 2 white speck around the 50 minute mark and the upper double mountain logo has fine scratches/prints on them. Should I be concerned? 









Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

watchninja123 said:


> Hello fellows, I just discovered 2 white speck around the 50 minute mark and the upper double mountain logo has fine scratches/prints on them. Should I be concerned?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It shouldn't be a problem as long as the watch is running well. It should not be related in anyway to the status of the movement inside the case.

At this point it is often more how much it bothers you than anything else from the function standpoint.

I can't remember if in this forum or in a separate thread but people have shown that even higher end pieces have from time to time small specks like that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jojo73 (Sep 19, 2016)

Wish I had a watch yo go with it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

Jojo73 said:


> Wish I had a watch yo go with it


Sorry. There is always something amazing just around the corner.

Aaaand it sold.


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Where is the mesh from? I didnt know about flattened mesh.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I believe it was from an ebay merchant called "goodcheapman". Here is the hyperlink to the exact mesh bracelet page of the one I ended up buying:

20mm stainless steel Flatten "SHARK" Mesh Watch Bracelet silver Tone Ø1.2mm wire | eBay

Mind you, there are several finishes of the flattened mesh bracelet: polished (as in shiny), brushed or stain (which is what I have), and I think silver/chrome, plus gold, and PVD black!

Given the price-point, I am happy with mine.

Good luck!


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

taike said:


> All the mesh I've ever bought is flattened on one side, round on the other


As such, a person could actually flip the flattened mesh over and wear the rounded-side on the outside then?! :-s


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

HerrNano said:


> Speaking of straps, I got one of these thick nylon numbers on Saturday. I already have a bunch of them but not at 20mm. These are easily my favorite type of strap. Strong, waterproof, tough looking, but still pretty comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 12444935
> 
> ...


It looks sharp just the same! |>


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Strom Trooper said:


> As such, a person could actually flip the flattened mesh over and wear the rounded-side on the outside then?! :-s


Yes. Just flip the clasp over. That's how I prefer it.


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

matthew P said:


> Mines running -3 in its case.
> Be curious to see what sort of accuraccy it has with extended wrist time but won't be doing that for a while.
> 
> As Brice mentioned still impressed by the execution, wonder f I would have preferred it with thinner/ shorter hour markers but it's definately a respectable homage to the original..... vintage feel with modern functionality.
> ...


I had clocked my 3-year old SARB033 about two month's ago at +0.5s/d (gained 7 sec. over 15 days).

My brand new MWW 62MAS is running at about -1.0s/d over the last two days. It may take a new movement a few days (or weeks) to settle in!

My experience with 7S26, 4R36 & 6R15/NE15 movements is that they will gain between 10 and 15 seconds for every 45 min. to an hour on the treadmill! Also, "dial up or down" overnight at-rest positions will help minimize "time loss"! Also, leaving the watch in the upright (12H) position tend to slow down the movement!

Your thoughts! Anyone!


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

taike said:


> Yes. Just flip the clasp over. That's how I prefer it.


Wow, reversible mesh! How cool! Thx.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

HerrNano said:


> Sorry. There is always something amazing just around the corner.
> 
> Aaaand it sold.


You are a very, very, very bad man.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Bonetto Cinturini. I'm really having difficulty finding a strap that I like that fits my 8.5 inch wrist. I'm on the last hole or next to last hole on my straps. The stock strap fits fine, however it's too stiff. I'd really like a tropic strap but I'm afraid it would not fit me.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Bonetto Cinturini. I'm really having difficulty finding a strap that I like that fits my 8.5 inch wrist. I'm on the last hole or next to last hole on my straps. The stock scrap fits fine, however it's too stiff. I'd really like a tropic strap but I'm afraid it would not fit me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have ordered a tropic strap from Watchgecko for this watch. It is the same as the Janis/NTH and the one that came on my Helson Spear Diver.

This strap is great but it has only 2 or 3 holes left on my 7.25" wrist (currently installed on my Sharky 6105).

I doubt it will fit on a +8" wrist.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Bonetto Cinturini. I'm really having difficulty finding a strap that I like that fits my 8.5 inch wrist. I'm on the last hole or next to last hole on my straps. The stock scrap fits fine, however it's too stiff. I'd really like a tropic strap but I'm afraid it would not fit me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about some extra long Nato / Zulu straps from: "https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/extra-long-straps" ?!


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Jguitron said:


> It shouldn't be a problem as long as the watch is running well. It should not be related in anyway to the status of the movement inside the case.
> 
> At this point it is often more how much it bothers you than anything else from the function standpoint.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the input. It doesn't bother me much. Funny thing is when I go out and look at it under the sun again, it is gone. Must be floating around inside the case. Hope they don't come back

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Strom Trooper said:


> How about some extra long Nato / Zulu straps from: "https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/extra-long-straps" ?!


I have a few, just don't really care for them. They don't work too well with a dress shirt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have ordered a tropic strap from Watchgecko for this watch. It is the same as the Janis/NTH and the one that came on my Helson Spear Diver.
> 
> ...


Thanks Seb.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

watchninja123 said:


> Thank you for the input. It doesn't bother me much. Funny thing is when I go out and look at it under the sun again, it is gone. Must be floating around inside the case. Hope they don't come back
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


Your welcome. I totally understand the mindset of a speck where it shouldn't be. Keep an eye on time keeping. If all looks good and it's gone for the moment... then sleep tight 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Jguitron said:


> Your welcome. I totally understand the mindset of a speck where it shouldn't be. Keep an eye on time keeping. If all looks good and it's gone for the moment... then sleep tight
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good advice. I probably should wear it for a week. I usually rotate every other day

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

OEM strap inside out today










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

watchninja123 said:


> Hello fellows, I just discovered 2 white speck around the 50 minute mark and the upper double mountain logo has fine scratches/prints on them. Should I be concerned?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine had one large speck. Contacted Doug and asked if it would void my warranty if a local watchmaker opened it and removed the dust. He said go ahead and do it and he'd make a note so it wouldn't void my warranty. I posted pics about it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Mine had one large speck. Contacted Doug and asked if it would void my warranty if a local watchmaker opened it and removed the dust. He said go ahead and do it and he'd make a note so it wouldn't void my warranty. I posted pics about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm....an orange minute hand would be interesting

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Hmmmm....an orange minute hand would be interesting
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yes, would be very cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

matthew P said:


> Mines running -3 in its case.
> Be curious to see what sort of accuraccy it has with extended wrist time but won't be doing that for a while.
> 
> As Brice mentioned still impressed by the execution, wonder f I would have preferred it with thinner/ shorter hour markers but it's definately a respectable homage to the original..... vintage feel with modern functionality.
> ...


Funny you should say that about the hour markers. In seeing the pictures I thought the same thing. But with the watch on my wrist I kind of like them the way they are. Definitely more like the original. My only negativity is the hands. While I like the brushed hands in the daylight, the lume is definitely skinny in the dark. Either way, I do like it better than the Seiko version, and that says a lot.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

matthew P said:


> Mines running -3 in its case.
> Be curious to see what sort of accuraccy it has with extended wrist time but won't be doing that for a while.


Outside of a few nights...it's been on my wrist since 8/16 and is currently at -2sec total. Extremely pleased with its performance thus far.

These were adjusted in 3 positions weren't they?

IG: th3measure


----------



## HIROYOSHI (Aug 21, 2017)

Nice to meet you
From Japan
We will deliver number 2
I appreciate this project


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

HIROYOSHI said:


> View attachment 12450143
> 
> Nice to meet you
> From Japan
> ...


konnichiwa Hiroyoshi

We are glad you could be part of this project. Those are 2 very nice watches you have.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

My MWW 62MAS is running at a perfect +/- 0 seconds after 24 hours, a first for me in 35 years plus of timing new watches.


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

No. 050 arrived!

Michael


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love your pic


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Black and white pictures have an immediate impact, don't they? I need to try that out sometime.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

So here is my set of 62mas...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

My MWW 62MAS has gone from 0+/- after 24hrs to +3.5 after 36 hrs. Glad it didn't go the other way.

Pictured on a MM300 strap.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Jlawjj said:


> So here is my set of 62mas..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does the 051 wear compared to the MWW? Much larger, heavier, etc?


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Germany, No. 32 and B&S Strap


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

brunemto said:


> Germany, No. 32 and B&S Strap


Looks fantastic! ... and that coming from someone not too excited about leather on diver watches 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jguitron said:


> Looks fantastic! ... and that coming from someone not too excited about leather on diver watches
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This 62mww is the same type of strap monster that my Speedy is! Which is an incredible achievement considering the price.

I think it is the gray sunburst that makes it so versatile. I haven't seen a gray sunburst done this well before.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Samwatch said:


> No. 050 arrived!
> 
> Michael


That's a great picture


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> This 62mww is the same type of strap monster that my Speedy is! Which is an incredible achievement considering the price.
> 
> I think it is the gray sunburst that makes it so versatile. I haven't seen a gray sunburst done this well before.


You ain't kidding! I currently have it on the bracelet for the first time but am already itching to go back to NATOS or a tropic. It's not that the bracelet is bad or doesn't look good; I love the bracelet and I think it looks great! To me it just looks even better on various straps. See example below. 










IG: th3measure


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

TheMeasure said:


> You ain't kidding! I currently have it on the bracelet for the first time but am already itching to go back to NATOS or a tropic. It's not that the bracelet is bad or doesn't look good; I love the bracelet and I think it looks great! To me it just looks even better on various straps. See example below.


Funny - I felt guilty about taking mine off the bracelet and putting it on a strap, but it somehow feels more right to me on a strap. Glad I am not alone. And it has me switching out some of my other Seiko's bracelets for straps too.

Small change in topic... with the MWW I now have a fairly large selection of Feikos (Dagaz, Sharkey, and a Deep Blue). How about a weekend Feiko-fest?


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

dpeete said:


> Funny - I felt guilty about taking mine off the bracelet and putting it on a strap, but it somehow feels right more right to me on a strap. Glad I am not alone....


Nope, we're all in together now!

IG: th3measure


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Can not wait for my day off.









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## sabarig (Jan 17, 2012)

Mine will have to be sent back to Doug.. It is stopping intermittently. Fantastic watch though. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Anyone in the UK managed to get there's out of bl00dy customs yet ? Mines been stuck there since Weds !


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Dino7 said:


> Anyone in the UK managed to get there's out of bl00dy customs yet ? Mines been stuck there since Weds !


Ditto - stuck in Coventry!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Fantastic watch. Worth the wait.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Mine went back as well, for much the same reason. I agree, it is a fantastic watch. I hope it comes back soon.



sabarig said:


> Mine will have to be sent back to Doug.. It is stopping intermittently. Fantastic watch though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

A4S said:


> Ditto - stuck in Coventry!


Not even had the letter with custom charges yet and it's been sat there for 3 days !


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Dino7 said:


> Not even had the letter with custom charges yet and it's been sat there for 3 days !


Again Ditto  You can ring parcelforce worldwide after the bank holiday weekend and pay over the phone before the letter arrives, which releases it quicker!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> Can not wait for my day off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome photo.... the narrow lugs and beveled edge really allow this watch to shine on leather in a way I wasn't expecting.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Tropic-al Feelings










IG: th3measure


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

matthew P said:


> Awesome photo.... the narrow lugs and beveled edge really allow this watch to shine on leather in a way I wasn't expecting.


Agree that's a really lovely set up, I was planning on getting some nice luxury natos for this but some kind of high quality horween is totally in the cards aswell now.

life's too long to worry about how short life is


----------



## txusito74 (Nov 27, 2013)

I am waiting to recibe in Spain. I supone I Will have to wait a completo of weeks because here posteriormente service is very slowly but I am surprised by your pictures..... It is a really beatiful watch. 

Enviado desde mi F3211 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## txusito74 (Nov 27, 2013)

Sorry post service is a nighmare here

Enviado desde mi F3211 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Here is mine, #129 reporting!!

It was patiently waiting in my mailbox when I returned from vacation.

I quickly installed the Watchgecko Tropic strap I bought for it 3 months ago. I have a vintage '60s Swiss tropic in my box somewhere, I'll try it on this one and will post pics later.

Gorgeous piece, looks like a +700$ watch easily! So glad it has the 6R15 movement, one of my favorites.

Thanks Doug and VWG for making this happen; I'm ready for your future projects!

Cheers,

Seb










Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

smille76 said:


> Here is mine, #129 reporting!!
> 
> It was patiently waiting in my mailbox when I returned from vacation.
> 
> ...


As much as i like it on leather, that WG strap lokks great

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

sabarig said:


> Mine will have to be sent back to Doug.. It is stopping intermittently. Fantastic watch though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


It stops while your wearing it??? I ask as I am still learning movement and what they can and cannot do. I wear mine a next time have to reset time?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## sabarig (Jan 17, 2012)

Sampsonti said:


> It stops while your wearing it??? I ask as I am still learning movement and what they can and cannot do. I wear mine a next time have to reset time?


Yes it stops while I m wearing it. When I received the watch I wound it around 20 times and swung it in an arc around the same number of times to charge the winding mechanism. But I noticed the seconds hand stopping after a couple of minutes. That's why I have to send it back.

If you wear it through the day, your hand movement should be enough to sufficiently charge the watch. In such cases even if you remove the watch at night and set it aside, the winding mechanism should have enough charge to keep it going until you start wearing the next day. Atleast that is my experience with other watches I own with the following movements 7s26, 9015 and ETA 2824..

It is completely normal for the watch to stop working when you have set it aside for a couple of days as the charge reserve runs out depending on how much it was wound. In your case if you are saying that the watch stops after setting it aside, that should be normal. Just wear it for a whole week and see how it is going.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Hemi Jim (Oct 25, 2014)

I am in the UK. - I haven't even received an e-mail saying the watch and bracelet have been sent to me.


----------



## Squall (Mar 12, 2014)

#124 reporting in!!
Amazing watch for the price!


----------



## Squall (Mar 12, 2014)

Tried in on a black nato..








As I didn't manage to get the fitted end links and bracelet, I rmbr someone fitted on with the monster bracelet. Here's mine with the Gen 2 monster bracelet..














Here's a comparison with the SBDC027, the 50th anniversary Sumo watch, which carried a few design cues and paid tribute to the 6217/62mas..


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hemi Jim said:


> I am in the UK. - I haven't even received an e-mail saying the watch and bracelet have been sent to me.


It will be sat in customs , the first you hear will probably be the letter with duty/vat you have to pay .


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Hemi Jim said:


> I am in the UK. - I haven't even received an e-mail saying the watch and bracelet have been sent to me.


Doug did not send tracking info to any of us. Most (like myself) signed up for a USPS account that will send you information of any packages coming to your address. That is how we got tracking info.


----------



## kristo (Sep 7, 2013)

Hemi Jim said:


> I am in the UK. - I haven't even received an e-mail saying the watch and bracelet have been sent to me.


Send Doug an e-mail, he will give you the tracking info!


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

Greetings form Italy!
Number 60 has found his way home. 
Really nice looking watch, fitted end links are the real piece de resistance of this watch.









P.S. My watch arrived with the bracelet on (and it looks great!!!) but, instead of the rubber strap, it arrived with a Bond blkack/grey Nato.
Probably Doug has read my post where i was saying it was the bad copy of a Isofrane, and decided to change it for me?
I wouldn't use the rubber strap, so it's not really a problem (i prefer the Nato strap), but i'd like to know if anyone else received the Nato and not the rubber strap.









By the way, i have a grey perlon, a grey canvas, a grey suede, a grey nato, a grey leather nato waiting for it.
Well, i guess i like grey straps.

Here with some new friends









P.S. Gorgeus crystal


----------



## chesterred (Dec 7, 2012)

Just received notification that my MWW is going to be delivered to the UK tomorrow.

happy days.


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

New Haveston strap today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

sabarig said:


> Yes it stops while I m wearing it. When I received the watch I wound it around 20 times and swung it in an arc around the same number of times to charge the winding mechanism. But I noticed the seconds hand stopping after a couple of minutes. That's why I have to send it back.
> 
> If you wear it through the day, your hand movement should be enough to sufficiently charge the watch. In such cases even if you remove the watch at night and set it aside, the winding mechanism should have enough charge to keep it going until you start wearing the next day. Atleast that is my experience with other watches I own with the following movements 7s26, 9015 and ETA 2824..
> 
> ...


Thank you for your explanation. I appreciate it.


----------



## Hemi Jim (Oct 25, 2014)

Just arrived this morning after customs import duty letter was lost... All sorted now, so, #086 reporting in!
The watch arrived on the bracelet with the strap included in the carry case. The bracelet is lovely, so I'll keep it on.

I am so pleased, many thanks to all involved.


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Hemi Jim said:


> Just arrived this morning after customs import duty letter was lost... All sorted now, so, #086 reporting in!
> The watch arrived on the bracelet with the strap included in the carry case. The bracelet is lovely, so I'll keep it on.
> 
> I am so pleased, many thanks to all involved.


Very similar case for me, Customs clearance and VAT owed, got my letter and paid but Parcel force had a systems issue where it wasn't updating them of payments, took me calling and prompting them to see yes it has been paid two days ago and finally it can be posted, tomorrow hopefully, from my Local Depot. Makes me wonder how long it would have taken them to get round to it if I hadn't prompted their central office to update the Depot it can be released...so desperate to wear this badboy/girl/non gender specific beauty! ;-)

life's too long to worry about how short life is


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

Another happy camper from the UK. Mine came through this morning after I had called Parcel Force and paid over the phone before the customs letter reached me.

I am delighted with the watch, it has seriously exceeded my expectations. The bracelet is not of the highest quality but it's far better then I had anticipated and looks very good on the wrist with the fitted end links, it's also very comfortable and the lightweight design suits the watch.


----------



## Molle (Mar 30, 2006)

Any Swedes got theirs?


----------



## rwbug (Jun 29, 2014)

They tried to deliver mine today here in Ireland, unfortunately I was out. It did get caught by customs.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Got mine in yesterday after it sat for a week in customs , so glad I managed to get in for one ....


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

#10 and #74 checking in.
UK customs finally released them yesterday and have to say the wait has been excruciating!
These are both beautiful watches. I love the bevelling on the case, the brushed hands, the lume, the AR crystal and the overall proportions and feel of the watch. The radial sunburst charcoal dial really is a sight to behold that no photographs on here can portray because only the eye sees it in its true glory. There is a depth to the dial which is simply beautiful. Well done Doug and VWG for bringing this to life. Both these watches will have a special place in my collection.
I put mine on a Hadley Roma Sailcloth strap and will experiment with other styles over the combing days and weeks.
This is one well made and great looking watch.


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

No. 50 on a leather strap

Michael


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

I've settled on this Bonetto Cinturini rubber. Wish is was a little longer, but suits the watch so well. The vanilla scent is a nice touch. Attracts zero dust.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kristo (Sep 7, 2013)

#81!


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

FINALLY! It has arrived. #127 reporting for serious wrist time! Ditto n all positive comments mentioned previously, better in flesh than even pictures show, quality awesome, very comfortable...etc etc 
On a mesh strap I had spare, looks good but will definitely be getting more straps and maybe a bracelet, this is a monster! Cheers to Doug, excellent job, very happy with my first MWW. So far at 24hrs in watch is keeping great time. NOW PICS 









life's too long to worry about how short life is


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

I just realized i'm in a love/hate relationship with bracelets.
I love the look of the 62 MAS with its fitted end links bracelet, it's gorgeus.
But tonight, after only four days, I'm going to start a strap contest


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Just realized I never "checked in" after receiving my 62mas...#119, here.

Here it is, spending a little time on a wildebeest strap I had made a while back...was previously wearing it on the rubber tropic, since arrival.

I'll get my bracelet/endlinks when my Equinox arrives (next week?)...

Truly a beautiful watch for the $.

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Double post snafu...


----------



## rwbug (Jun 29, 2014)

Irish taxman paid, #40 checking in. Delighted with it.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Rocking this bad boy on NATO in a 110degree hot day. 









Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

First 24 hours resulted in 0+/-, after one week it's +10 seconds daily. Finally got around to sizing the bracelet, looks and feels good, the end links are perfect imho, it may stay on permanently.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

impalass said:


> First 24 hours resulted in 0+/-, after one week it's +10 seconds daily. Finally got around to sizing the bracelet, looks and feels good, the end links are perfect imho, it may stay on permanently.
> 
> View attachment 12480235


Yup, bracelet looks good. Give the movement a few weeks to settle in. At least that has been my experience with the 6R15.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

From yesterday









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

Changed to a NATO today. Really suits the watch...


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

GMT Aviator said:


> Changed to a NATO today. Really suits the watch...


Yep I'd say that's the perfect Nato combo for this watch! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Visman (Aug 25, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Mine is living on leather
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The lume on your hands looks great. Unfortunately mine is not and combined with the size of the hands makes it virtually impossible to tell the time in the dark

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Visman said:


> The lume on your hands looks great. Unfortunately mine is not and combined with the size of the hands makes it virtually impossible to tell the time in the dark
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I find the hand lume is sort of acceptable till around 3:00am then unreadable, probably has more to do with the amount of lume on the hands than the lume itself.

For my two cents I file this in the "no watch is perfect" category.


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

I have been wearing it on the bracelet since arrival. Normally I'm constantly changing straps or looking for the perfect combination. I really think the bracelet with the end links sets this watch off, my only problem with it is the clasp, it rattles and I feel it tones down the overall quality of the watch. 

Does anyone know where I can source a good quality 18mm clasp? I've had a search but haven't found much at all.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> From yesterday


Outstanding.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Toathus said:


> I have been wearing it on the bracelet since arrival. Normally I'm constantly changing straps or looking for the perfect combination. I really think the bracelet with the end links sets this watch off, my only problem with it is the clasp, it rattles and I feel it tones down the overall quality of the watch.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can source a good quality 18mm clasp? I've had a search but haven't found much at all.


I thought about buying a strapcode 18mm clasp until I started looking at the link design. The link connected to the safety (not sure what to call it) is designed around the clasp so you'll have to adapt it to any new clasp. Otherwise it will have some movement on the new clasp. Someone may be able to make some barrels that can go on either side of the link to hold it in place.

Anyone else have any thoughts?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Molle (Mar 30, 2006)

Got mine today (Sweden). Very Nice !!
#057 in good company.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow, nice collection!


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Molle said:


> Got mine today (Sweden). Very Nice !!
> #057 in good company.


Man. This is awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Molle said:


> Got mine today (Sweden). Very Nice !!
> #057 in good company.


****e that is a great set of watches!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

031 (on Bonetto Cinturini) checking in from Aotearoa...

























Thanks Doug & VWG...a LOVELY watch indeed!


----------



## kristo (Sep 7, 2013)

Molle said:


> Got mine today (Sweden). Very Nice !!
> #057 in good compa


Lovely!


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

Molle said:


> Got mine today (Sweden). Very Nice !!
> #057 in good company.


How on earth do you decide which to wear?? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Molle (Mar 30, 2006)

Mutz331 said:


> How on earth do you decide which to wear??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Gut feeling


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Great collection Molle.
Our MWW62MAS easily holds it's own in this company. Best price and most exclusive of the set.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

20 hours or so in and I'm lovin' 031...


----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

#3 in da house. Happy as a child to get so low serial no.


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

@Molle:

Amazing! How enviable!

And I thought I was crazy... 

@Licu

Kudos to you!


62MAS on a MN-strap:


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Swtich to a leather NATO today for smart casual look. Btw mine is keep really excellent time.

I have not been keeping close track of the seconds but anytime in the last week I have glanced at my watch, and that's really frequent, it's bang on the minute marker when the computer or phone ticks over to the minute.









life's too long to worry about how short life is


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

After 72 hours 031 is only +8secs. in total...


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Love this look!!



Mathy said:


>


IG: th3measure


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

TheMeasure said:


> Love this look!!
> 
> IG: th3measure


Cheers, a watch gecko strap, to be honest it's not the best, the leather is very soft, plus for comfort but elastic still so it has stretched overtime and I'd prefer something that feels more robust so will be looking for an alternative leather nato. But yes I love the look of warm Born's with the grey dial. This watch is versatile.

life's too long to worry about how short life is


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Guys, I long waited this moment to present my 62mas as many of you already did it but unfortunately the postal service "lost" mine somewhere and it will never show up anymore... :-(
I'm in touch with Doug in order and he has been always very kind to and he's giving me support, let's what can be done with the us post.
Anyway I'll never be a proud owner of the MWW 62mas, the only solution for me know is to enjoy the Blobfish (a beautiful watch but not the 62mas...).
Looking at all of the stunning pictures posted in this thread makes me very sad... :-(


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^ Damn, that sucks. I hope the post office finds it!


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Tanjecterly said:


> ^^ Damn, that sucks. I hope the post office finds it!


It won't happen. They have officially declared as lost, that means no one will search it for it anymore. It's gone forever


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

piumach said:


> It won't happen. They have officially declared as lost, that means no one will search it for it anymore. It's gone forever


I'm very sorry to hear that.
I shipped a watch last year to Florida and it was lost, after 2 months it just showed up at the guy's doorstep. The claim was still opened, 6 months later they sent me an email that it is lost and hey can't do anything anymore!
USPS has a serious problem and miscommunication among its own depts. It might show up after all.
Fingers crossed

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> I'm very sorry to hear that.
> I shipped a watch last year to Florida and it was lost, after 2 months it just showed up at the guy's doorstep. The claim was still opened, 6 months later they sent me an email that it is lost and hey can't do anything anymore!
> USPS has a serious problem and miscommunication among its own depts. It might show up after all.
> Fingers crossed
> ...


Agree. Let's hope it will show up. I purchased a set of trekking poles ups lost it. I got refund back from seller and 4 months later ups delivered my poles

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

watchninja123 said:


> Agree. Let's hope it will show up. I purchased a set of trekking poles ups lost it. I got refund back from seller and 4 months later ups delivered my poles
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


Yeah it is crazy! I'm also waiting on Borealis sea storm, it was shipped almost 6 weeks now and not showing up at all 

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hmm... tbh currently it's not a good outlook for using mail services around florida, this and the following few weeks. Plenty of things likely to get destroyed or just plain lost in the chaos.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

piumach said:


> It won't happen. They have officially declared as lost, that means no one will search it for it anymore. It's gone forever


 It's happened to me that the item was logged "delivered" when in reality it wasn't or delivered somewhere else. Both times the post had exhausted what they could do. Even worse, insurance wouldn't cover as it was tagged as delivered!

Fortunately, both times the packages showed up a couple weeks later.

I'm pretty confident your package will turn up.

Hang tight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Man, lost watches are a bummer. Sorry guys.

Depressing as it may be for some of you to view these pics, I do want to share this new strap. The rubber is very soft and the metal is pretty thin but it is super comfy and I like the look. Only $16.95 from Island Watch.


----------



## joeytjchen (Jul 25, 2015)

Looking at everyone's pics makes me want to throw my SPB051 away :think:


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

joeytjchen said:


> Looking at everyone's pics makes me want to throw my SPB051 away :think:


You can throw it away in my trash can .

IG: th3measure


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Drat! I knew somebody would beat me to the punch.



TheMeasure said:


> You can throw it away in my trash can .
> 
> IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

MikeyT said:


> Drat! I knew somebody would beat me to the punch.


Haha, you never know...your trash can may be a closer throw....

IG: th3measure


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

I was at work and missed one in F29 by 60min earlier today, I'll just keep being jealous over here.


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

tslewisz said:


> Man, lost watches are a bummer. Sorry guys.
> 
> Depressing as it may be for some of you to view these pics, I do want to share this new strap. The rubber is very soft and the metal is pretty thin but it is super comfy and I like the look. Only $16.95 from Island Watch.


I like it! I like it alot! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

A full week in and +14 secs. in total...+2 seconds a day? I can live with that...


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

HIPdeluxe said:


> A full week in and +14 secs. in total...+2 seconds a day? I can live with that...
> 
> View attachment 12502013


Ver nice! You're within Swiss specs. 

In theory you should be able to live with +25s per day 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

Anyone else still have a 62MAS in transit?


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Mine went back to have a winding issue resolved, and it hasn't come back, so I think that could be counted as in transit....



ReinhardSA said:


> Anyone else still have a 62MAS in transit?


----------



## monopdt831 (Jan 28, 2013)

Incoming today, thanks pepcr1. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txusito74 (Nov 27, 2013)

Mine should arrive tomorrow at home. I am frontal Spain 

Enviado desde mi F3211 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> Yeah it is crazy! I'm also waiting on Borealis sea storm, it was shipped almost 6 weeks now and not showing up at all
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


FYI, after a brutal seven-week wait and anticipation, my Sea Storm came in today. I am located not far from you. It looks like Canada Customs (or whatever they call themselves now!) has finally gotten around to clearing my package for the post office to deliver it to my door and not to the Super Mail Box at my street corner, thanks goodness!

Just hang in there! I am sure yours will be delivered soon!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Strom Trooper said:


> FYI, after a brutal seven-week wait and anticipation, my Sea Storm came in today. I am located not far from you. It looks like Canada Customs (or whatever they call themselves now!) has finally gotten around to clearing my package for the post office to deliver it to my door and not to the Super Mail Box at my street corner, thanks goodness!
> 
> Just hang in there! I am sure yours will be delivered soon!


That is great news, mine was delivered yesterday as well..
Wear it in good health

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Has anyone else had trouble fitting the bracelet/end-links to the (correct) inner drilled holes?

I received my bracelet today (with my Equinox)...I'm not usually much of a bracelet guy, but I figured I would give it a spin for a few days (at least)...now, I'm about to pull my hair out, as it seem there is an issue with the holes, as only one side will seat correctly, the other side insists on popping back into the non-cross-drilled hole...

...annoying.

_edit: Well...I got it after *a lot* of fiddling...not the best fit (or is it too good a fit?)_

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

HIPdeluxe said:


> A full week in and +14 secs. in total...+2 seconds a day? I can live with that...
> 
> View attachment 12502013


Love that strap.... where from?


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

matthew P said:


> Love that strap.... where from?


Agreed...Liked the first pic he posted so much, I ordered one.

Bonetto Cinturini 295: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01A0BTUDQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Only downside...the supplied spring bars are way too thin/garbage...swapped out with fat bars with regular size tips.

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

HIPdeluxe said:


> A full week in and +14 secs. in total...+2 seconds a day? I can live with that...
> 
> View attachment 12502013


Those are in fact outstanding results


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Strom Trooper said:


> FYI, after a brutal seven-week wait and anticipation, my Sea Storm came in today. I am located not far from you. It looks like Canada Customs (or whatever they call themselves now!) has finally gotten around to clearing my package for the post office to deliver it to my door and not to the Super Mail Box at my street corner, thanks goodness!
> 
> Just hang in there! I am sure yours will be delivered soon!


Our local PO's call Canada the worst place to ship to.


----------



## txusito74 (Nov 27, 2013)

The worst postal service in Spain. Today I final y receive mine. It is wonderful. Thanks Dough.


Enviado desde mi F3211 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

txusito74 said:


> The worst postal service in Spain. Today I final y receive mine. It is wonderful. Thanks Dough.
> 
> Enviado desde mi F3211 mediante Tapatalk


Interestingly enough once I shipped a package to Canada using USPS express printed label and all... a week later it landed in Spain. Three weeks after that it made it to Canada


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

buldogge said:


> Has anyone else had trouble fitting the bracelet/end-links to the (correct) inner drilled holes?
> 
> I received my bracelet today (with my Equinox)...I'm not usually much of a bracelet guy, but I figured I would give it a spin for a few days (at least)...now, I'm about to pull my hair out, as it seem there is an issue with the holes, as only one side will seat correctly, the other side insists on popping back into the non-cross-drilled hole...
> 
> ...


Spoke too soon...popped back while wearing it this morning.

I swapped the offending spring bar with a spare...ended up with a slightly "looser" fit for the end link, but so far it's holding position.

-Mark


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> That is great news, mine was delivered yesterday as well..
> Wear it in good health
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


You too and many happy returns!


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Our local PO's call Canada the worst place to ship to.


I concur! As a matter of fact, if the declared value is any where close to $80 and up, you will likely have to cough up about 20% (sometimes more) of that amount for import tax/tariff! It will be at the discretion of the Customs officer to levy a tax or not for a wrist watch which may be deemed as a luxury goods!

My understanding is that in the States, a person could import a watch with values up to $800 without having to pay any tax which makes American watch lovers really lucky. I had paid about $90 CAD ($72 USD) for my SARB33 when it arrived at my doorstep from Japan and that was painful!


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Interestingly enough once I shipped a package to Canada using USPS express printed label and all... a week later it landed in Spain. Three weeks after that it made it to Canada


Actually, my 62MAS arrived in less than 5 days from Doug! That was very reasonable, IMHO!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Here's mine on a NOS '60s Swiss tropic strap.









Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

buldogge said:


> Has anyone else had trouble fitting the bracelet/end-links to the (correct) inner drilled holes?
> 
> I received my bracelet today (with my Equinox)...I'm not usually much of a bracelet guy, but I figured I would give it a spin for a few days (at least)...now, I'm about to pull my hair out, as it seem there is an issue with the holes, as only one side will seat correctly, the other side insists on popping back into the non-cross-drilled hole...
> 
> ...


I have the same issue with mine. Tried fitting it but it just won't go in. Seems like one of the holes is slightly misaligned. I might be doing it wrong..

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

watchninja123 said:


> I have the same issue with mine. Tried fitting it but it just won't go in. Seems like one of the holes is slightly misaligned. I might be doing it wrong..
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


You're not doing it wrong...it's a tight fit (too tight)...a slightly thinner spring bar (body, not tip) allowed me just enough "play"...not the ideal...but there you go.

-Mark


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

buldogge said:


> You're not doing it wrong...it's a tight fit (too tight)...a slightly thinner spring bar (body, not tip) allowed me just enough "play"...not the ideal...but there you go.
> 
> -Mark


No comments here.......anyone.......anyone?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> No comments here.......anyone.......anyone?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


The force is strong with this one.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

buldogge said:


> You're not doing it wrong...it's a tight fit (too tight)...a slightly thinner spring bar (body, not tip) allowed me just enough "play"...not the ideal...but there you go.
> 
> -Mark


THank you! I will give it a try!!



valuewatchguy said:


> No comments here.......anyone.......anyone?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


He was only saying too big... very tight.. and just the tip..

Am I missing something here? haha


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

watchninja123 said:


> THank you! I will give it a try!!
> 
> He was only saying too big... very tight.. and just the tip..
> 
> Am I missing something here? haha


And he did say "play" so that might be the key for the inserting just the tip...LOL!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

matthew P said:


> Love that strap.... where from?


Buldogge's got it:

"Bonetto Cinturini 295: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Only downside...the supplied spring bars are way too thin/garbage...swapped out with fat bars with regular size tips."

I got mine on ebay quite a while back for a Yema Superman project I have on the go...but it does fit the MWW quite nicely...


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Those are in fact outstanding results


It's been mostly worn 24/7 over the week, and had a couple of rests (6 to 8 hours or so) face up, and also crown up.
Very impressed!
I'm now letting it wind down to check the power reserve...currently approaching 43 hours (face up) and still ticking.


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

HIPdeluxe said:


> It's been mostly worn 24/7 over the week, and had a couple of rests (6 to 8 hours or so) face up, and also crown up.
> Very impressed!
> I'm now letting it wind down to check the power reserve...currently approaching 43 hours (face up) and still ticking.


FYI, I could typically get almost 53 hours of power reserve out of the 6R15 movement in my two-year old SARB33.

Also, for those who are interested, my last two accuracy checks of 6R15 movement shows the following results:

(A) Gained 7 seconds over 15 days
(B) Gained 5 seconds over 8 days

I generally wear my watches 24/7.

I have not had a chance to check the accuracy of my MWW 62MAS as yet.


----------



## Squall (Mar 12, 2014)

Had a spare Seiko Z20 rubber strap lying around. Although not the most comfortable rubber strap but it does look good quite good on the 62MAS..


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Strom Trooper said:


> FYI, I could typically get almost 53 hours of power reserve out of the 6R15 movement in my two-year old SARB33.
> 
> Also, for those who are interested, my last two accuracy checks of 6R15 movement shows the following results:
> 
> ...


I ended up at 56.5 hours...


----------



## monopdt831 (Jan 28, 2013)

Loving every second with this on the wrist!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwbug (Jun 29, 2014)

buldogge said:


> Has anyone else had trouble fitting the bracelet/end-links to the (correct) inner drilled holes?
> 
> I received my bracelet today (with my Equinox)...I'm not usually much of a bracelet guy, but I figured I would give it a spin for a few days (at least)...now, I'm about to pull my hair out, as it seem there is an issue with the holes, as only one side will seat correctly, the other side insists on popping back into the non-cross-drilled hole...
> 
> ...


There is also an issue with the holes on my 62mas. The bracelet kept popping out into the second hole. I changed spring bar and it got a lot more solid - but not perfect - still occasionally pops.


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

HIPdeluxe said:


> I ended up at 56.5 hours...


Wow! You cannot go wrong with a power reserve of well over two days!

Wear your MWW 62MAS in good health!


----------



## kristo (Sep 7, 2013)

rwbug said:


> There is also an issue with the holes on my 62mas. The bracelet kept popping out into the second hole. I changed spring bar and it got a lot more solid - but not perfect - still occasionally pops.


You mean the bar slips into the other hole while wearing the watch? Or while mounting the bracelet/strap?


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Got mine on the rubber strap from the 777 turtle .


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

That looks good! Did you cut down the strap? Turtle are 22mm, aren't they?



Dino7 said:


> Got mine on the rubber strap from the 777 turtle .


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

MikeyT said:


> That looks good! Did you cut down the strap? Turtle are 22mm, aren't they?


No didn't need to cut it down as it's quite soft rubber so squeezes in ok , fits my mm300 well so thought I would try it on the 62Mas .


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks! I may try that.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Dino7 said:


> Got mine on the rubber strap from the 777 turtle .


Adds a little seiko DNA with the strap / like


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

I have never really made my peace with mesh. It is akin to a man wearing white framed sunglasses - just kind of wrong is some way I cannot put my finger on. Yet, I bought a cheap mesh bracelet to try it out, and I like it. I think I like it. Not sure. The watch in this case helps me like it. I briefly owned a Bulova Lobster on mesh and I just couldn't do it. The mesh, the mesh. We'll take it slow.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Let me remind everybody of this combination









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Switch to #77, just back from a repair. Hope the winding issues are solved. (Yes, those are the prototype hands. I needed a bit more lume on the hands, and Doug agreed to put those on while the watch was in the shop.) :-!


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Let me remind everybody of this combination
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where'd you get the BOR?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

Here is a shot of my "62MAS" on a mesh bracelet.


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

Acurry said:


> valuewatchguy said:
> 
> 
> > Let me remind everybody of this combination
> ...


I guess it's the Yobokies BoR.
I'll give it a try too.
Now mine is on a grey learher nato...i like it but after two weeks, it's time to change.

Has anybody tried to change the hands?
They are the only flaw i can't pass on.
When my son calls me at night, i' m confused by all the lume of the indices, and i don't see (till i'm completely awake) the hands.

Look at that proto's pic, hands are filled with lume. Where i can find them?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Has become one of my favorites







Thanks again Doug and VWG


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm with you. This one is glued to my wrist:



mplsabdullah said:


> Has become one of my favorites
> View attachment 12523075
> 
> Thanks again Doug and VWG


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

MikeyT said:


> I'm with you. This one is glued to my wrist:


If Doug had anymore prototype hands it'd be glued to my wrist too. o|


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

Why did he change them?
They look definitely better.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

impalass said:


> If Doug had anymore prototype hands it'd be glued to my wrist too. o|[/QUOT
> 
> I would prefer these hands as well, there is not enough lime on the hands!


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

The hands were changed because I asked for them while my watch was in for repair. My eyesight in poor, and I asked if he had any suitable hands with a bigger lume plot. He said he had a set of prototype hands that could be used. I said "Yes, please!"


----------



## kristo (Sep 7, 2013)

I don't mind the look of the hands, I like them, but their lume definitely does not match the markers lume. When I wake up at 4 or 5 am, it's hard to read the watch...


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

gabbro said:


> Why did he change them?
> They look definitely better.


It was an issue with the length of the hands and potentially interfering with the indices. I don't think they were custom designed so he had some limitations on how to make them, but he might be able to elaborate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah, the hands are the weak link. I love the watch, but the skinny lume is hard to see at night, especially with older eyes. I checked with Doug, he is out of the prototype hands. Yobokies has some hands that might work, but I don't think the lume will match. But I still love the watch. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

But...if they are not made for this watch, but a off the shelf part, why can't we find the prototype hands somewhere?


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Maybe if there's enough interest Doug could source some hands for us ?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I cannot lie, I like 'em big. So yeah, might be interested.


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

gabbro said:


> But...if they are not made for this watch, but a off the shelf part, why can't we find the prototype hands somewhere?





impalass said:


> Maybe if there's enough interest Doug could source some hands for us ?





Tanjecterly said:


> I cannot lie, I like 'em big. So yeah, might be interested.


Has anyone sent Doug an email/message and asked him?

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Did you just volunteer? I have mine, and I guarantee that it is much more visible in the dark than the OEM is. Not to stir the pot, you know....



buldogge said:


> Has anyone sent Doug an email/message and asked him?
> 
> -Mark in St. Louis


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

impalass said:


> Maybe if there's enough interest Doug could source some hands for us ?


I would definitely be in.


----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

This was my single complain when I saw the final model. Not so much about lume but they look too thin compared with the markers. But it began to grow on me and now they don't bother me anymore.


----------



## Roenick (Jun 29, 2016)

Any chance this will be produced again ?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Roenick said:


> Any chance this will be produced again ?


No


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

With the NE15 Seiko movement, I bet there's dozens (well, knowing Seiko only a few) hand sets that could be sourced from eBay for trials. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

Licu said:


> (...) But it began to grow on me and now they don't bother me anymore.


This other offering seems OK. The hands are appropriate, IMO. I like them both quite a bit.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Not sure, but I think all Seiko automatics since the dawn of time use hands with the same size holes. Hand length is the variable you would need to look at.



Acurry said:


> With the NE15 Seiko movement, I bet there's dozens (well, knowing Seiko only a few) hand sets that could be sourced from eBay for trials.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Found this chunky distress leather strap in the drawer, think it's works quite well with the watch...thoughts anyone?









life's too long to worry about how short life is


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^ It works. When I'm in the mood and have the time, I will switch around and play with leather bands for the 62MAS.


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

#23 checking in from the UK, along with some new brothers and sisters that have seemed to have arrived like buses... all at once 

I love this watch and so I have to put it on a waffle strap, in memory of the original.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

A4S said:


> View attachment 12528575


Just happen to be wearing my LeMans today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Keepin' rather fine company...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Pinguu (Dec 11, 2015)

Great watch, regretting now that I didn't get in on the preorder when I had the chance, after seeing all the beautifully shared photos here and on Instagram.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


>


Can you give details on the black strap with yellow stitching? Looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Back to this one for a while.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Can you give details on the black strap with yellow stitching? Looks great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks like a Hirsch Robby. Could be wrong though.

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Can you give details on the black strap with yellow stitching? Looks great.


Yes, it is a 20mm Hirsch Robby squeezed onto 19mm lugs of SLA017


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I was not part of the original 150 , but was happy to pay up and provide one of the original 150 a nice profit. Very happy with it #84 checked!


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Yes, it is a 20mm Hirsch Robby squeezed onto 19mm lugs of SLA017


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

*Feikos (and Seikos)*

With the 62MAS in hand I realized I've amassed quite the collection of Seiko homages. I figured it would be fun to get a family shot. I left out anything that was too far out (I have a few more Dagaz Tsunamis, SKX and SNZH mods with other dials and hands) and kept to stuff that was closer to the reference.

The whole family (L-R: Sharky Tuna, MWW 62MAS, Dagaz Tsunami Classic under a Seiko 6309 that has an SKX171 dial, 2 Deep Blue NATO divers under a Seiko SKX401, a Sharkey Apocalypse and a Dagaz Typhoon Classic under a Seiko 6105-8119, and a Stuckx Dark Bull LE under a Seiko 6139-0049):








Here's a bit closer for more details (Sharkey is on a Seiko strap, 62MAS is on UncleSeiko waffle strap, Dagaz is on a Yobokies beads of rice bracelet, 6309 is on UncleSeiko oyster bracelet, Deep Blue is on a WJean marinemaster strap, the other Deep Blue is on their bracelet, and the SKX401 is on a Strapcode bracelet):








And the other half (Sharkey is on UncleSeiko tire strap, Dagaz is on a Watchgecko perlon strap, 6105 is I think a WJean Willard/chocolate bar, Stuckx is on a Maratac Zulu and the 6138 is on an East Tech Fishbone):








And that's all folks!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

#84 here asking "what movement do we have inside"? I forgot









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Imbiton said:


> #84 here asking "what movement do we have inside"? I forgot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NE15 which is the unbranded 6R15.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Alpineboy said:


> NE15 which is the unbranded 6R15.


Thanks! No wonder I had the reserve outlast the typical 2 days.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> #84 here asking "what movement do we have inside"? I forgot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the BOR!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Imbiton said:


> Thanks! No wonder I had the reserve outlast the typical 2 days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Just like finding money in your pants pockets, eh?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Alpineboy said:


> Just like finding money in your pants pockets, eh?


Yippie kai yai

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Acurry said:


> Love the BOR!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. Now i want BoR on everything









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

Strom Trooper said:


> FYI, I could typically get almost 53 hours of power reserve out of the 6R15 movement in my two-year old SARB33.
> 
> Also, for those who are interested, my last two accuracy checks of 6R15 movement shows the following results:
> 
> ...


_____________

Here is an update on my MWW "62MAS" for you on accuracy and power reserve.

Last week, I worn the watch for five straight days (except during my exercise routine) and it gained only a total of 1 second (yes, one second) over this period of time. Simply outstanding! Now, its accuracy may change after a few more weeks of wrist time.

The power reserve for my copy turned out to be 53.5 hours. Not bad at all!

Anyone care to chime in on your experience on the accuracy and power reserve of your version?!


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

HIPdeluxe said:


> I ended up at 56.5 hours...


Wow! That was impressive! Mine stopped at 53.5 hours after a full charge...


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

This is a beautiful watch. The gray sun burst dial is hard to capture. Great job, Doug! Thanks, Doug and VWG. This is a keeper.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

So I've tried to avoid coming to this thread because apparently a few of the 150 pieces had some blemishes from the factory and had to be reworked. Mine was one of them, so I had to wait a little longer. It has finally arrived though and I have to say it's even nicer in person. Really great value for it's money. Anyway, there are a couple of things I noticed:

- The strap: it's a tropic style strap! (Although I already own one very similar to it).
- The numbering is missing on the case back. Not sure yet if I'm happy with that or not.
- There is a small nick on the bezel at 12. Since it's exactly at 12 I think it's not that annoying but I'd still be happier if it wasn't there.

What do you guys think?


----------



## vagabondJoe (Mar 25, 2017)

All in all a beautiful piece, so much so, in fact, that the nick in the bezel, speaking only for myself, would be a constant source of disappointment and frustration for as long as I owned it. I think, over time, I would begin to hate it.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Looks like u got one of the prototype. Surprise yours came with a tropical straps.

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

There was a glitch in the ordering system so there were actually 153 orders but initially only 150 made. So 3 folks received unnumbered casebacks. Looks like MONVMENTVM was one of them. 

And 3 overseas deliveries were lost :/

Btw - I have the prototypes. Everyone else got production versions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Djk949 said:


> There was a glitch in the ordering system so there were actually 153 orders but initially only 150 made. So 3 folks received unnumbered casebacks. Looks like MONVMENTVM was one of them.
> 
> And 3 overseas deliveries were lost :/
> 
> ...


Clearly numberless === extra rare


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

This thread is a ton of fun to peruse, all the different 62mas homages. Congrats to all the owners.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Even a homage made by Seiko.


----------



## joel_carvajal (Oct 2, 2014)

Saw this 62mas homage on eBay. Would you know if this is the same homage?


EBay item #:2F272901122754



Sent from my ASUS_Z010D using Tapatalk


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

^^^Nope.

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't think that is a valid item#. Try again.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

MikeyT said:


> I don't think that is a valid item#. Try again.


take off the 2F


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

I wouldn't mind those hands on my MWW 62Mas.



joel_carvajal said:


> Saw this 62mas homage on eBay. Would you know if this is the same homage?
> 
> EBay item #:272901122754


IG: th3measure


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

It is NOT! Doug's homage has the NE15 inside, not the NH35, which is a fine movement, and doesn't come in the whole rainbow of colors.



joel_carvajal said:


> Saw this 62mas homage on eBay. Would you know if this is the same homage?
> 
> EBay item #:2F272901122754
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z010D using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I should add, that this isn't a bad looking watch, but I don't know the maker or seller.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

MikeyT said:


> I should add, that this isn't a bad looking watch, but I don't know the maker or seller.


seller is maker legend watch
https://www.fiftyfourwatch.com/about

https://www.fiftyfourwatch.com/product-page/vintage-6217-8000-modified-seiko-62mas-pre-order


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

MikeyT said:


> I should add, that this isn't a bad looking watch, but I don't know the maker or seller.


I agree. The watches are pretty nice, esp the 38mm size

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Those ebay 54 watches look like POS to me. No attention to details unlike mww. But it is $180. You'll def get what you pay for with that one.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

skipwilliams said:


> I agree. The watches are pretty nice, esp the 38mm size
> 
> Skip


No drilled lugs though.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

+1 great size. I was really hoping for a homage to the original size. 

-1 never heard of the maker and I'm a little skeptical of pre orders these days. (I'd really love to heard any feedback if anyone has ordered a watch from them before.)


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

MikeyT said:


> Even a homage made by Seiko.


I assume you are stating that Seiko made a homage of the Seiko 62mas...

I wouldn't consider it a homage so to speak considering that Seiko created the 62mas. Now all other companies that create this style watch would be a homage. Just my two cents for what they are worth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stephenyi_2016 (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Jlawjj said:


> I assume you are stating that Seiko made a homage of the Seiko 62mas...
> 
> I wouldn't consider it a homage so to speak considering that Seiko created the 62mas. Now all other companies that create this style watch would be a homage. Just my two cents for what they are worth.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one. And it is definitely a homage to the 62 MAS, even though it was made by Seiko.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Absolutely agree.



MikeyT said:


> This one. And it is definitely a homage to the 62 MAS, even though it was made by Seiko.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I think I owe you an apology, yankeexpress. That is your picture there. Sorry for the theft.


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

For anyone looking for one of these, quite a few have been appearing in the sales forum lately.


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Here's one (not mine) on eBay starting at $99 with 5 days left. I'm sure it'll go up though

https://m.ebay.com/itm/62MAS-BY-MANCHESTER-WATCH-WORKS-NE15-AUTOMATIC/132401924113


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

HIPdeluxe said:


> Keepin' rather fine company...
> 
> View attachment 12552247


Love the strap on the 62. Would you mind sharing the source?

Edit: Nevermind...found it listed earlier in the thread. Sweet strap. Bonetto Cinturini #295


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi All. I’m happy to be joining this thread as I just picked up a pristine example of the 62mas lightly used and the owner is shipping to me today. A couple of questions, did This Watch originally come on a tropic strap or an isofrane style strap, as I’ve seen a lot of pictures of both online and I think mine is on an iso style, but I prefer the look of the tropic. Also, is the warranty transferable from the original owner? And last, I saw discussion in here about trying to get a run of pro type style hands, did anything comenof that? Honestly that was only thing that jumped out to me on this Watch right away, was how thin and weak the lume on the hands looked compared to the dial. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

If I remember right, the original plan was to provide a Tropic style strap with the watch but Doug at Manchester WW wasn't able to source one that met his criteria, so shipped with the Isofrane looking strap instead. Mine is on it's optional bracelet but many here are using aftermarket straps. There are many Tropic straps available from places like W Jean and Watch Gecko. The recent Uncle Seiko Tropic gets good reviews.
Unlike the original 62MAS or it's modern Seiko LE, the width of the MWW is the very available 20mm and the case shape looks good with a wide variety of straps. 
If you have the warranty card, I would assume it would still be valid.
Haven't heard anything about replacement hands. 
Congrats on picking up one of the best homages out there.


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

biscuit141 said:


> Hi All. I'm happy to be joining this thread as I just picked up a pristine example of the 62mas lightly used and the owner is shipping to me today. A couple of questions, did This Watch originally come on a tropic strap or an isofrane style strap, as I've seen a lot of pictures of both online and I think mine is on an iso style, but I prefer the look of the tropic. Also, is the warranty transferable from the original owner? And last, I saw discussion in here about trying to get a run of pro type style hands, did anything comenof that? Honestly that was only thing that jumped out to me on this Watch right away, was how thin and weak the lume on the hands looked compared to the dial. Thanks in advance.


I agree about the hands. They are pretty useless in the dark, at least to my eyes. I've been looking for a good replacement set, but no luck yet. I'll post on here if I ever do find any.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

MarkND said:


> I agree about the hands. They are pretty useless in the dark, at least to my eyes. I've been looking for a good replacement set, but no luck yet. I'll post on here if I ever do find any.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Contact 54watch.com and see if they'll sell you the handset from their 62mas homage. Not sure if the difference in movements will make a difference on the handset but some person who does more modding should be able to chime in on that.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> Contact 54watch.com and see if they'll sell you the handset from their 62mas homage. Not sure if the difference in movements will make a difference on the handset but some person who does more modding should be able to chime in on that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Funny you say that. I was just thinking of contacting some makers of the other 62MAS homages about getting a set of hands. It is worth a shot.

I love everything about this watch, except the hands.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

AFAIK, all hands from ANY Seiko automatic will interchange.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

The hands from the SBDC027 40th Anniversary Sumo would probably be the best fit since it also has the 6R15 movement, it just sucks to buy the watch and have to pay additionally for better parts and labor to replace the hands. I wonder how well the lume would match up.


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

The C3 62MAS hands from yobokies should work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

AeroDynamik said:


> The C3 62MAS hands from yobokies should work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually have a set of those I bought for that purpose. They don't have a brushed finish, and that is holding me back. I'll probably end up going with them.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

I wonder how well the lume matches. How much are the hands from Yobokies? I assume the stock MWW second hand cans be kept right?

man, it’s a shame this watch seems so close to perfect aside from this poor lume on the hands. Does anyone know why the change was made from the prototype hands with tons of lume?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

biscuit141 said:


> I wonder how well the lume matches. How much are the hands from Yobokies? I assume the stock MWW second hand cans be kept right?
> 
> man, it's a shame this watch seems so close to perfect aside from this poor lume on the hands. Does anyone know why the change was made from the prototype hands with tons of lume?


It was an effort to make the hands a little bit thinner and more proportional as compared to the original dial. But the only handset that was available was this one that had smaller lume plots on it. the only other option would have been to go custom which would have raised the price and delayed delivery.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

AeroDynamik said:


> The C3 62MAS hands from yobokies should work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, they do. The lume color (with and without ambient light) matches very well.

With this change, it brings my MWW 62MAS to another level.
















This second lume shot was taken right after exposure to light. The first one was after 10 mins or so.


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

Alpineboy said:


> Yes, they do. The lume color (with and without ambient light) matches very well.
> 
> With this change, it brings my MWW 62MAS to another level.
> 
> ...


I like the looks of those hands. That is probably the way I'll go. Thanks for trying it first!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

MarkND said:


> I like the looks of those hands. That is probably the way I'll go. Thanks for trying it first!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Glad I could help.


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

Just finished with the yobokies hand mod. Have to say, for me this makes a huge difference. I work at night in the dark and being able to see the time is very important. The one thing I've noticed is the yobokies hands are polished, which gives it a little bit different look. It works because the polished MWW logo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

This is more like how the watch should have been delivered. My biggest issue with the watch is the lack of Lum on the hands.



FireMonk3y said:


> Just finished with the yobokies hand mod. Have to say, for me this makes a huge difference. I work at night in the dark and being able to see the time is very important. The one thing I've noticed is the yobokies hands are polished, which gives it a little bit different look. It works because the polished MWW logo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

FireMonk3y said:


> Just finished with the yobokies hand mod. Have to say, for me this makes a huge difference. I work at night in the dark and being able to see the time is very important. The one thing I've noticed is the yobokies hands are polished, which gives it a little bit different look. It works because the polished MWW logo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The polished hands with the brushed indices was my biggest concern. But, like you pointed out, they go with the polished MWW logo. I'm sending mine off to NEWW for a hand swap this week.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

MarkND said:


> The polished hands with the brushed indices was my biggest concern. But, like you pointed out, they go with the polished MWW logo. I'm sending mine off to NEWW for a hand swap this week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


The polished hands also go with the polished date window frame. 

Been really happy with the handset mod and the watch overall. It's been doing +1 to 2 secs/day.

Post some pictures when you get it back!


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

Alpineboy said:


> The polished hands also go with the polished date window frame.
> 
> Been really happy with the handset mod and the watch overall. It's been doing +1 to 2 secs/day.
> 
> Post some pictures when you get it back!


I will do. I've kind of been waiting until after Christmas before I send it off.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

Definitely a lot happier with the new result. Here's a couple more pics for any that are on the fence.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

And since there is no such thing as too many pictures.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

MarkND said:


> The polished hands with the brushed indices was my biggest concern. But, like you pointed out, they go with the polished MWW logo. I'm sending mine off to NEWW for a hand swap this week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Mark, are you supplying the handset to Duarte or is he? Just curious what he is charging you to do the swap. I would probably have him do it to mine as well.


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

The Yobokies' hands look decent...but...the minute hand is significantly shorter than the "original" MWW hand.

Not sure (yet) if the trade-off is worth it.

My 2c.

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

biscuit141 said:


> Mark, are you supplying the handset to Duarte or is he? Just curious what he is charging you to do the swap. I would probably have him do it to mine as well.


I had Duarte do a hand swap on a different watch recently. I think it was around $32. He does have a price list on his web site. He always does excellent work with a quick turn around time. I have done some hand and dial swaps myself before. Some were successful and some weren't. 

I'm supplying the handsets. Dagaz also has a similar handset for sale.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

buldogge said:


> The Yobokies' hands look decent...but...the minute hand is significantly shorter than the "original" MWW hand.
> 
> Not sure (yet) if the trade-off is worth it.
> 
> ...


Shorter? Yes. Worth the trade off? For me, yes.


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

I wonder if the Yobokies and Seikoparts hands are from the same source...?

Would be interesting to see them side-by-side.

-Mark


----------



## peppercorn (Jan 17, 2014)

I have the Seiko Parts handset, as of last week, but I'm hesitating on installing them because,1) they aren't brushed like the original hands, which is an aspect that I really like about the originals. 
And,2) they are shorter. I also appreciate how the original hands reach out to the indices and edge of the dial. 

Decisions.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

The Seiko Parts are about the same length as the Yobokies handset. The lume on the Seiko Parts is more yellow green and is not as good a match as the Yobokies.


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Alpineboy said:


> The Seiko Parts are about the same length as the Yobokies handset. The lume on the Seiko Parts is more yellow green and is not as good a match as the Yobokies.


Did you purchase both sets, or are you going by pics?

Thanks.

-Mark


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

buldogge said:


> Did you purchase both sets, or are you going by pics?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> -Mark


I have both Yobokies and Seiko Parts.


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Alpineboy said:


> I have both Yobokies and Seiko Parts.


Cool...thanks for the insight.

-Mark


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

I wish my hands had more lume too but those Yobokies hands are way too short IMO.


----------



## peppercorn (Jan 17, 2014)

I think I will stay with the original hands, given the context.

Not impossible to see the time at 04:00 after all. 
Initially, when I received the 62mas, I had been daily wearing the spring drive 600, which is a lume monster. 
So, with that perspective the 62mad hands just seemed really weak. Now that it's been on daily wear I have accommodated to the lume, so much so that I'm not willing to give up the fabulously proportioned, brushed original hands.

Also, this thread needs some pics......
Just in from conquering the mighty Pacific










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Pics as requested









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## monopdt831 (Jan 28, 2013)

Can't take this one off!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Has anyone removed the bracelet from one of these and reinstalled it? Any words of WISdom for a klutz?


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

MikeyT said:


> Has anyone removed the bracelet from one of these and reinstalled it? Any words of WISdom for a klutz?


Patience. I place them in the first holes and try to compress the pins while pushing towards the back holes. I've done it twice and took a long time compared to all my other watches. I've gotten to the point where I'm leaving the bracelet on this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

^^^ Thank you. ^^^


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

monopdt831 said:


> Can't take this one off!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you're in LA I can help you


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Has anyone done the Yobokies Hand swap?


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Bulang&Sons


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

longstride said:


> Has anyone done the Yobokies Hand swap?


I did the mod about a week ago and went pretty well. The second hand is always a pain. There's two draw backs to the swap, the hands are polished instead of brushed and are a little shorter than stock. For me I prefer the yobokies hands. I can see it better at night and the lume width seem to match the width of the indices better.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

brunemto said:


> Bulang&Sons


That strap is a beaut and pairs well with the 62mas

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

FireMonk3y said:


> I did the mod about a week ago and went pretty well. The second hand is always a pain. There's two draw backs to the swap, the hands are polished instead of brushed and are a little shorter than stock. For me I prefer the yobokies hands. I can see it better at night and the lume width seem to match the width of the indices better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one! I think it works!


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

FireMonkey, how is the lume on the seconds hand? It doesn’t quite look the same as the other hands.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Deleted. Duplicate post.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

brunemto said:


> Bulang&Sons


What a superb combo


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

biscuit141 said:


> FireMonkey, how is the lume on the seconds hand? It doesn't quite look the same as the other hands.


I think it may just be the angler of the picture, they all seem to be the same color to me. Their all supposed to be lumed with C3. I may switch it out with the original, as the lumed area is a little longer on the original.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

FireMonk3y said:


> I think it may just be the angler of the picture, they all seem to be the same color to me. Their all supposed to be lumed with C3. I may switch it out with the original, as the lumed area is a little longer on the original.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought about that too, but would it look weird with polished hour and minute hands and a brushed second hand?


----------



## Chasovnik (Jan 26, 2017)

Why do these companies keep making watches that I must have. It's destroying my financial future (but my wrists look great!)...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Really liking this @cheapestnatostraps combo



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Nice indeed!


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Guys with this watch on the bracelet, what do you think of the bracelet? Is it holding up? I find the watch fit and finish to be excellent, but I just received the bracelet today and it appears cheap by comparison. I haven’t fit it to the watch yet, but was a little disappointed and was curious for anyone else’s thoughts.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

biscuit141 said:


> Guys with this watch on the bracelet, what do you think of the bracelet? Is it holding up? I find the watch fit and finish to be excellent, but I just received the bracelet today and it appears cheap by comparison. I haven't fit it to the watch yet, but was a little disappointed and was curious for anyone else's thoughts.


Not a heavy bracelet, but it does the trick.


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

I did the Yobokies hand swap, and after wearing it a couple of days I like it. I can read the time when I wake up in the middle of the night with bleary eyes now, and I think it is easier to read the time at a glance during the day. The brushed hands seemed to kind of blend in with the dial, the polished ones don't. The polished date window and MWW logo balance out the polished hands. They are a hair short, but not bothersome short









Sent from my Commodore 64


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

brunemto said:


> Bulang&Sons


Fantastic photo . and great strap choice.

I have to admit I haven't looked at my one of these for quite a long time - I've been a little fatigued by the proliferation of Seiko homages / 62MAS homage variations.
Looking at these photos has reminded me of how nicely this one was executed and I really appreciate the beveled edge on the case..... it wasn't on the original but I think it adds an element to this homage and takes it a little further away from a straight copy...... the finishing is also very evident in these shots.


----------



## ohjnxg12345 (Jul 9, 2017)

man it looks stunning!!


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I put mine back on the bracelet the other day. I think it will be here for a while.


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

MarkND said:


> I did the Yobokies hand swap, and after wearing it a couple of days I like it. I can read the time when I wake up in the middle of the night with bleary eyes now, and I think it is easier to read the time at a glance during the day. The brushed hands seemed to kind of blend in with the dial, the polished ones don't. The polished date window and MWW logo balance out the polished hands. They are a hair short, but not bothersome short
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mark,

do you have more pics? I already own the yobokies hands but find them a tad short.

Michael


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

Samwatch said:


> Mark,
> 
> do you have more pics? I already own the yobokies hands but find them a tad short.
> 
> Michael


Michael, here's another picture I had on my phone. It's a little different view. I thought they would be to short myself. While they are a little shorter compared to the stock hands, they are much easier to read day or night. The original brushed hands seemed like they kind of blurred into the star burst dial.

Mark









Sent from my Commodore 64


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

MarkND said:


> Michael, here's another picture I had on my phone. It's a little different view. I thought they would be to short myself. While they are a little shorter compared to the stock hands, they are much easier to read day or night. The original brushed hands seemed like they kind of blurred into the star burst dial.
> 
> Mark
> 
> ...


But they don't look much different length wise compared to my MM300.









Sent from my Commodore 64


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Mark,

thank you very much for your fast reply!
Great pictures, I will seriously think about modifying my 62MAS.

Yeah - the Marinemaster shows that the minute hand doesn't need to reach the markers.

Best regards,
Michael


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

Double post, sorry.


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

Has anyone though of replacing the bezel insert with an insert similar to the original?

I am considering getting one of these to try:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BLACK-BEZEL-38MM-INSERT-62MAS-STYLE-OR-FOR-SEIKO-MODIFIED-DIVERS-MENS-WATCH/222890821592?hash=item33e55407d8:g:gYkAAOSw8x1ZeWm~


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

It is not likely going to fit. I don't have my 62MAS with me, but it seems to wear bigger then my SKX031. I can eyeball it tonight when I have my 62MAS and a spare SKX031 bezel insert in hand.

FWIW: I prefer having a watch that is an updated homage to the original vs something that is outright copying it. The engraved insert has a higher quality feel than the usual knockoff bezel insert, and gives the watch its own character. But to each their own...


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Dupe


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

dpeete said:


> It is not likely going to fit. I don't have my 62MAS with me, but it seems to wear bigger then my SKX031. I can eyeball it tonight when I have my 62MAS and a spare SKX031 bezel insert in hand.
> 
> FWIW: I prefer having a watch that is an updated homage to the original vs something that is outright copying it. The engraved insert has a higher quality feel than the usual knockoff bezel insert, and gives the watch its own character. But to each their own...


Yeah, I see where you are coming from. I just like the look of the regular aluminium insert. Outside diameter is 38mm and inside diameter is 32mm. So the Ebay one could be a perfect fit.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Apologies for being tardy, but the SKX031 bezel looks a bit small to me:


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

dpeete said:


> Apologies for being tardy, but the SKX031 bezel looks a bit small to me:
> 
> View attachment 13243697


Thanks for posting! I measured the bezel insert and the outside diameter seems to be 38mm and inside diameter 32mm.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

You can see a list of the insert sizes for Seikos here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/skx007-style-bezel-insert-skx031-841116.html

That gives you an idea of Seiko models to shop from. The closest one to your measurements seems to be the more conventional SKX007 size. The gap around the outside of the SKX031 insert sitting on the MWW looks too big on my watch.


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

dpeete said:


> Apologies for being tardy, but the SKX031 bezel looks a bit small to me:
> 
> View attachment 13243697


Thanks for posting! I measured the bezel insert and the outside diameter seems to be 38mm and inside diameter 32mm.


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi,

Chuen at seikoparts has a new 62MAS hand set:

https://seikoparts.wordpress.com/2018/06/12/version2-62mas-3-facet-hands-available-now/

I just got it installed. The minute hand is a tad longer than yobokies' hand set.

I think it works great. Lume of the hands is weak though (in comparison to the fat markers), but hey, finally the hands have the right shape and an appropriate length.









Have a nice Sunday!

Michael

P.S. 
The hour hand just reaches the edge of the date window. It does not reach the markers, which is a plus, I think.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Samwatch said:


> Hi,
> 
> Chuen at seikoparts has a new 62MAS hand set:
> 
> ...


It looks good! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Those hands are super-unbalanced...


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi folks,
Have the luck to get WWM 62mas brand new N°70/150.....
Will spend this Dial and hands inside...
Does anyone know that it will fit?
Ok,if to remove dial pins,that's not the problem to glue it.but I have concerns with the diameter,because I don't have measure data from this AM dial...























Regards 
Ulrich


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

If anyone was still looking who didn't get lucky, a member is selling off their MWW 62MAS

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=4796207&share_fid=13788&share_type=t

FS:-MWW 62MSAS-


----------



## Caligari (Nov 30, 2018)

Just picked one up and I'm extremely pleased. Thanks for the all the great information in the thread.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

anyone know if the crown tube is spot welded into the case for this like it is on the LTM san martin? or is press fitted like seiko?


----------

